# Schwerkraftfilter



## Teicholm (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe in den letzten Jahren hier schon viel über Filtertechnik gelesen und möchte mich in diesem Jahr endlich von meinem absolut veralteten Druckfilter und von der min. 1x wöchentlichen Reinigung verabschieden Kurzum ich möchte etwas vernünftiges bauen. Auch der Teich soll komplett umgebaut werden. Derzeit ist weder ein BA noch ein Skimmer vorhanden. Ich habe meine Vorstellungen in einer Zeichnung dargestellt und würde mich über Rückmeldungen sehr freuen. Weiter ist noch nicht klar, ob das  ganze System mit einem LH oder mit einer Pumpe zu betreiben ist. Die Filter sollten mit Hohlblocksteinen gemauert und innen mit einer Teichfolie verschweißt werden. Soweit meine Vorstellungen. Ich habe noch nie Beiträge in ein Forum gestellt und hoffe, dass alles so korrekt ist. 

Viele Grüße

Gregor


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

Erstmal Hallo Teicholm und Willkommen bei den süchtigen nach Bildern von Teichen 
Hab zwar jetzt nur einen flüchtigen Blick geworfen, aber so sieht schon mal eine gute Planung aus.
Klar strukturiert, der weiß was er will 
So in der Art laufen viele Filter Anlagen an Teichen. Was mich jedoch stutzig macht ist der Rücklauf mit DN 160. Da wären bestimmt mehrere Leitungen in DN110 günstiger im Preis und für die Strömung im Teich.
Was soll es denn für ein Teich werden? Bei einem Besatz von Goldfische ca. 30St Goldorfen ca. 20St sollte es mit der Filterleistung klappen, nur werden die Orfen schnell das abnippel bekommen. Spätestens wenn sie in Richtung 50cm und mehr wachsen gibt es soviel Stress im Teich das sich schnell Krankheiten ausbreiten. Jedoch sind die Orfen echte Weicheier was Medikamente angeht. 

Aber mehr zu deiner Filteranlage werden dir bestimmt gleich noch andere schreiben.


----------



## Teicholm (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Rene`,
die Orfen hab ich von einem Koi Teichler bekommen. Die machen ihm zu viel Stress
in der Anlage...
Brauch ich dann 2 x DN 110 Leitungen für den Rücklauf?
Wo sind die strömungstechnisch anzuordnen? Der Filter soll auf der linken Teichseite angebaut werden. 
Ich wart mal was an Rückmeldungen noch kommt und werde dann ggf. die Skizze anpassen.
Besten Dank schon mal.

Grüße Gregor


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,

das sieht sehr strukturiert aus.

Wenn du das so umsetzt denke bitte daran in der Kammer des Vorfilters etwas mehr Platz zu lassen, einerseits um besser ranzukommen, andererseits um dort evtl. die Möglichkeit zu haben andere Vorfiltertechnik einzusetzen. Kann ja sein das du das irgendwann mal änderst.

Das einzige was ich gar nicht mag, ist aber Ansichtssache, ist die Durchlauf-UVC, bin halt persönlich ein vehementer Verfechter der Tauch-UVC.

Aber sonst mal Feuer frei.....

Luftheber ist natürlich energieeffizienter, aber da werden sich hier mit Sicherheit die Jungs melden die mit der Umsetzung dieser Technik in deinem Fall mehr Ahnung haben. Zumindest wäre diese anstatt der Messner Pumpe an der gleichen Stelle einsetzbar.


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Luftheber ist natürlich energieeffizienter, aber da werden sich hier mit Sicherheit die Jungs melden die mit der Umsetzung dieser Technik in deinem Fall mehr Ahnung haben. Zumindest wäre diese anstatt der Messner Pumpe an der gleichen Stelle einsetzbar.


"Ultrasieve III 150 my besser Bofitec Schwerkraft € 549.- mit 2 x 110 zu/ab"
Leider geht ein LH nicht bei diesem Vorfilter


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> "Ultrasieve III 150 my besser Bofitec Schwerkraft € 549.- mit 2 x 110 zu/ab"
> Leider geht ein LH nicht bei diesem Vorfilter



Du hast recht, hatte ich übersehen! Danke


----------



## Teicholm (6. Feb. 2016)

Ich tendiere auch eher zum Bofitec mit 2 x 110 er, wollte beide Filter mal zur Diskussion stellen. Wie groß
sollte denn der Vorfilter sein um ggf. für andere Techniken genügend Platz zu haben?
Ich frage mich ob der UVC am Ausgang vom zweiten Filter ok oder überhaut so zu realisieren ist. 
Vielleicht ist eine Tauch UVC wie Torsten schreibt doch besser.  
Könnte ich die dann direkt in einen der 110 er Ausgängen einbauen?


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Könnte ich die dann direkt in einen der 110 er Ausgängen einbauen?


Bau die dann da ein wo du die Rohre gut und schnell tauschen kannst. Die meisten  Plastik Sachen können UV Strahlung nicht gut ab.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Kurzum ich möchte etwas vernünftiges bauen.



Hallo Gregor,

auch vom mir erst mal herzlich Willkommen.

Darf ich mal fragen, wie hoch Dein Budget für den gesamten Umbau ist?

Hast Du vor, nach dem Umbau etwas am Fischbesatz zu ändern?

Ansonsten Respekt für Deine bisherige Planungsarbeit, das sieht nach einem Plan aus.


----------



## Teicholm (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

ich kann die Kosten nicht wirklich abschätzen. Ich denke, du könntest nach dem was du schon gebaut hast eher eine Hausnummer nennen.
Schätzungsweise mit Pumpe, Vorfilter usw...bis zur Fertigstellung 3.000.- bis 3.500.- ???
Wegen dem Fischbesatz - sind das zu viele für den Teich?
Wenns in den nächsten Tagen besser Wetter wird fange ich mit dem Umbau an und werde in Bildern dokumentieren.

Grüße

Gregor


----------



## fiseloer (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,

die Frage nach dem Besatz zielte eher darauf ab, ob Du später auf Koi spekulierst. Bei Goldfischen sehe ich jetzt nicht das Problem, von Orfen habe ich keine Ahnung.

Jetzt mal einige Fragen zu Deiner Planung.
1. Wozu brauchst Du 2 Pumpen, eine zwischen Vorfilter und Biologie reicht.
2. Warum einen Kastenskimmer, ein normaler Rohrskimmer ist deutlich billiger und erfüllt auch seinen Zweck.
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Profi-Skimmer-schwere-Qualitaet
3. Nach Deiner Zeichnung baust Du eine __ Hel-X Kammer mit 2500L. Dahinter eine Kammer mit Filtermatten, die etwas kleiner aussieht.
Für mich scheinen das insgesamt 4000L Biologie zu sein. Für meinen Geschmack und bei dem Besatz etwas zu viel des Guten.
4. Wenn Du den Teich mit gleichbleibender Tiefe von 1,6m baust ist die Idee mit dem Mittenablauf in Ordnung. Ich persönlich würde mit 2 Zonen bauen. 30-40% mit einer Tiefe von 180-200cm und 60-70% als Flachzone mit etwa 70-90cm. Dann einen BA in die Tiefe und einen BA in die Flachzone. Dazu den Skimmer und Du kannst etwa 30000L per Schwerkraft bewegen. Im Winter dann den tiefen BA dichtmachen und den BA in der Flachzone mit gedrosselter Pumpenleistung durchlaufen lassen.
5. Wenn Du mit 3x 110er Leitungen vom Teich kommst dann bitte auch mit dem gleichen oder größeren Durchmesser weiter in die Biologie und zurück in den Teich. In Deiner Planung legst Du ja noch Mittenablauf und Skimmer auf eine 110er Leitung zusammen. Den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht und jetzt baue ich um.

Ich zitiere Dich nochmal.
"Ich will was vernünftiges bauen und mich von der min. 1x wöchentlichen Reinigung verabschieden"

Dann solltest Du etwas mehr für eine solide und selbst reinigende Grobfilterung ausgeben, die Dir dann die die Biologie entlastet.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:

Alternative 1
3x110er Leitung vom Teich in eine Sammelkammer, die Du mit Standrohren regulierst.
Weiter mit 3x110er in einen Trommelfilter.
Danach mit Luftheber in die Biologie und weiter mit mindestens 3 oder 4x110er zurück in den Teich. 

Alternative 2
3x110er Leitung vom Teich in eine Sammelkammer, die Du mit Standrohren regulierst.
Weiter mit 3x110er in einen Trommelfilter.
Danach mit mind. 3x110er in die Biologie und nach der Biologie mit Rohrpumpe zurück in den Teich.

In beiden Fällen würde ich mit einer Tauch-UVC arbeiten, die Du entweder in die Sammelkammer oder in den Rücklauf zum Teich einbaust.


----------



## Teicholm (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

hier zwei Bilder vom IST Zustand meines Teiches. Die sind zwar schon 3 oder 4 Jahre alt aber die Filtertechnik ist geblieben und macht bei meinem Fischbesatz richtig Probleme und Arbeit. Ich habe keinen BA und der selbst gebaute Rohrskimmer fällt spätestens im Herbst aus, wenn der __ Ahorn seine Blätter fallen lässt. 
Daher habe ich mir einen Kastenskimmer mit Grobschmutznetz gekauft, den ich dann in diesem Jahr mit dem Schwerkraftfilter in Betrieb nehmen möchte.  
Ich habe die Zeichnung noch einmal überarbeitet und bedanke mich für die guten Ratschläge. Der Fischbesatz sollte so bleiben also keine Kois.
Was ist eigentlich eine Sammelkammer mit Standrohren zum regulieren? Gibt es hier eine Beschreibung oder Bilder.....
Sollte ich so eine Kammer noch vorsehen?

Viele Grüße

Gregor


----------



## fiseloer (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,

zum Thema absperren mit Standrohr hier ein Video:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XzZMngJsGk_


Zu Deinem neuen Plan erst mal nur eine Frage, warum lässt Du den Mittelablauf jetzt weg?


----------



## Teicholm (8. Feb. 2016)

Das ist ein super Beitrag mit der Sammelkammer. Jetzt ist mir auch klar, worauf du hinaus wolltest...
alle drei Abläufe BA,den Mittelablauf und den Skimmer in die Kammer und von dort weiter in den Bofitec.
Sollte ich den zweiten BA in der Flachwasserzone mit berücksichtigen und hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

Wieso hast Du jetzt eine Flachwasserzone? In Deiner Zeichnung ist immer noch ein Teich mit durchgängiger Tiefe.
Auf wie viel m³ kommst Du denn mit Flachwasserzone?


----------



## Teicholm (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

sorry ich hab das zeichnerisch nicht korrekt dargestellt. Auf der rechten Seite ist die  
Flachwasserzone mit einer Tiefe von 70 cm. Dann geht es direkt auf 1,30 m runter bis zur linken Seite.
Der Teich fasst ca. 18-22 m³. Ich hab das schon mal ausgerechnet, ist aber nicht ganz einfach mit den vielen Radien
und einigen Absätzen. An der tiefen Stelle möchte ich ihn weiter auf 1,60m ausgraben, wie ich es auf der Skizze dargestellt habe.
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich dankbar.


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

Du kannst von Glück sagen, das Du so einen Boden hast, den kann man ja mit dem Spaten direkt modellieren.

Wer hat Dir das mit den Absätzen eingeredet? Weißt Du wie schwer das wird, da eine Folie ohne Falten zu verlegen?
Außerdem schaffst Du durch die Absätze eine prima Jagdposition für __ Reiher und andere Räuber.

Lass das  Geh vom äußeren Rand direkt auf 70-80cm und dann in der Mitte nochmal  runter auf mindestens 160-180cm.
Das bringt mehr Volumen und einen sicheren Platz für den Winter.

Wie willst Du eigentlich den Teichrand befestigen?


----------



## Teicholm (10. Feb. 2016)

Guten Morgen Klaus,
wenigstens 'nur' die rote Karte und nicht vom Platz gestellt 
Der Rand ist mit einem Teichband befestigt. Sobald es die Witterung zulässt
fang ich an umzubauen....mit vielen Bildern.
Also gute Ratschläge, Kritik und Lob sind immer erwünscht.

Ich freu mich auf Eure Unterstützung!

Grüße

Gregor


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo @Teicholm.



fiseloer schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie schwer das wird, da eine Folie ohne Falten zu verlegen?


Diese Aussage kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe noch verrückter gebaut und würde es heute etwas anders machen. Die Falten sind am Ende nicht schön anzusehen und für ein wenig mehr Volumen würde ich heute einiges geben und einige Absätze weglassen. Das Reiherproblem kannst du bei euch vor Ort vielleicht besser selber einschätzen. 



fiseloer schrieb:


> Geh vom äußeren Rand direkt auf 70-80cm und dann in der Mitte nochmal runter auf mindestens 160-180cm.


Eine Fläche von rund 70cm Tiefe würde ich immer mit einplanen. Die Fische halten sich gerne in solchen Flachen Zonen auf. Was die Maximaltiefe angeht, ist es nicht verkehrt auf 180cm zu gehen. Bedenke: Je mehr Volumen und Tiefe du hast, desto geringer sind die Temperaturschwankungen. Das werden dir die Fische danken, im Sommer wie im Winter.


----------



## Micha61 (11. Feb. 2016)

Sorry, aber


Teicholm schrieb:


> wenigstens 'nur' die rote Karte und nicht vom Platz gestellt


mit der Roten, bist Du RAUS


Bin schon wech




Viel Spass beim Buddeln!
Micha


----------



## Geisy (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo

Man sollte trotzdem Stufen haben zum raus kommen wenn mal jemand rein fällt.
Bei Kindern ist die 80cm Stufe schon tief.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (12. Feb. 2016)

Habt ihr in der Schwimmhalle auch Stufen?


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Habt ihr in der Schwimmhalle auch Stufen?



Nein, aber einen Bademeister!


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Feb. 2016)

Spaß bei Seite, auch wenn es nix zu Technik gehört:

*Kinder ertrinken leise!*

Das ist kein Spruch- meine Frau und ich konnten es live einmal im Urlaub am gut besuchten Hotelpool mit ca. 1,4m Tiefe am Rand beobachten.
Kleines Mädchen- vielleicht 3-4 Jahre alt läuft am Pool-Rand mit der Puppe in der Hand lang--Mutti schwatzt 3m entfernt...
Mein Frau und ich guckten aus 10m Entfernung und ahnten es schon...in der nächsten Sekunde rutschte das Kind in den Pool.

Kein Platschen, kein Schreien- nichts ausser Stille....

Ich bin hin und habe sie rausgezogen....das Gesicht der Kleinen mit den ausgesteckten Armen und den großen Augen unter Wasser werde ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen.
Hab sie neben ihre Mutti hingestellt- ich glaube, die "Mutti" hat gar nichts mitbekommen..

Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass Stufen im Teich Kinder absolut vor dem Ertrinken retten können...aber sie können das aus dem Wasser kommen für alle Altersstufen erleichtern...

Und man kann baulich am Teichrand durch z.B: einen Ufergraben (Mit Pflanzerde gefüllt, dauerfeucht) und entsprechender Bepflanzung
1. einen netten Teichrand basteln
2. haben da Kinder erstenmal das Schmodderbeet und die Pflänzchen zu überwinden.

Das zweite- etwas lustigere Teicherlebnis hatt ich mal mit einem wohl dehydrierten (zuviel Sonne und Wodka) Mann, der völlig GAGA durch einen fremden Garten torkelte.
1. Station im Planschbecken.- da kam er rein, durch und raus
2. Endstation im Gartenteichlein- Typ Bombenkrater- 2,5m im Durchmesser, 1,5m tief, voller Pflanzen und Goldi´s

Der gute Mensch kam da gut rein- aber nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft heraus.
Hauptgrund dafür waren die schrägen und glitschgen Folienwände....

Die Grundstückseigentümer waren erst erschrocken über den ungeladenen Gast....dann hatten sie Mitleid und boten ihm noch Handtücher und trockene Sachen an.
Deutsche Willkommenskultur....im Jahre 2014....

Unten ein paar "wirre" Skizzen von mir zu Teichprofilen und auch grobe Skizzem zum provisorischen Filtern, wenn man "ersteinmal" sich keinen TF kaufen oder bauen möchte.

Wenn Du aber 2 KG Rohre in einen Filterkeller hin und 2 davon weg in den TEich einbaust, hast Du später alle Filter- Möglicheiten offen!
----------------

Zurück zur Teichform und Technik:
-das gebuddelte Loch ist wohl ein altes Bild- weil Teich ist ja jetzt "fertig" und wird umgebaut.
Dann kennst Du ja schon die Faltenproblematik am Übergang rund- Eckig.....

Wenn Du die Stufen mit Pflanzsubstrat über der Folie auffüllen willst, grabe sie etwas schräg nach hinten ab.
Also so, das die vordere Kante höher ist.

Die Flachzone würde ich ggf. verkleinern (war dort eine Pflanzzone?? Seerosen?)

Etwas tiefer- Seitenwände etwas schräger...

Stufen: Qual der Wahl- sie rauben Platz und Volumen. Bieten Ausstiegsmöglichkeit und Pflanzzonen.
Vieleicht ein auf -30 und eine auf -60....
-------------

Technik:
immer das gleiche:
1BA in KG110 und einen Rohrskimmer in KG110.
Dafür gibt es (muss ja nicht gleich sein) günstige TF...und die Stromkosten für ca. 15-20m³/h halten sich in Grenzen.
Erst Recht mit Luftheber..

Dem entsprechend Rückläufe 2 x KG 110 in den Teich.
-----------

2 BA in KG110 und ein SK in KG110  gehen auch. dann sollte es schon vom TF eine Nummer größer (ca. 500€ mehr) und die Pumpleistung muß auch mehr sein.
--------------------

MAn kann technisch  aber auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen (also 1 BA und 1SK in Schwerkraft), wenn man nicht zuviel Fisch reinsetzt und nicht viel füttern muss.
------------------
Unten ein paat alte Skizzen von mir- nicht bindend- aber vielleicht hilfreich.

Die Schema "Heinz" sollen nur zeigen, wie man erst "provisorisch die Saugleitungen in eine Kiste mit groben Loch Blech als Pumpenschutz führt und so die Zeit bis zum einem TF in Schwerkraft überbrücken kann.....

Wenn Di die Zeit der "Provisorien" oder nicht richtig funktionierender Filter bereits hinter Dir hast, dann gleich einen kleinen TF???


----------



## Teich4You (12. Feb. 2016)

Hammer Beitrag!


----------



## Teicholm (20. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich möchte mich herzlich für die Infos und deinen umfassenden Beitrag bedanken. Sicherlich geht es hier um Technik, Verbesserungen im und am Teich *alles* für unsere Fische …. aber auch die Kinder nicht vergessen!!!

Es ist richtig, das Bild ist während der Bauphase entstanden. Rechts befindet sich die Flachwasserzone mit einem Loch für die Seerose. Ich hatte zugegebener Maßen richtig Probleme mit den Falten  und werde beim Umbau die Flachzone verkleinern und so umgestalten, dass ich weniger Falten in die Folie bekomme.

Bei der Filtertechnik werde ich wohl den geplanten Bofitec Filter durch einen TF ersetzen. Das hat mir auch schon Klaus geraten. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter in den nächsten Wochen besser wird und dann geht’s wieder ans Buddeln….


----------



## Teicholm (6. Apr. 2016)

auch hier gehts weiter...
Der Filterkeller ist bereits ausgehoben jedoch bei dem Wetter mit Plane abgedeckt.
Ich habe schon mal die Filterkette grob aufgezeichnet. Einzige Änderung vom letzten Planungsstand
ist an Stelle der Pumpe Aquaforte blue eco ein Luftheber .

vorher:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/sam_0332-jpg.159365/

aktuell:

 

Sollte euch etwas auffallen  jetzt kann ich noch ändern.


----------



## Teicholm (6. Apr. 2016)

Hier noch vergrößert.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Apr. 2016)

Ich halte mal fest, Volumen 25m³, geringer Besatz, keine Koi.

Wenn das noch stimmt, ist Deine Filterung reichlich überdimensioniert und kostet auch dementsprechend Geld.
Ich würde mit 2 x BA und 1 x Skimmer arbeiten. Damit kommst Du auf etwa 32000L pro Stunde.

Lass den Seitenablauf weg. Da Du einen BA in 70cm Tiefe hast, übernimmt der im Winter die gleiche Funktion wie ein Seitenablauf. Mit 4 Abläufen hast Du über 40000L.
Wenn Du die nicht schnell genug durch die Filter und zurück in den Teich bringst, reduziert sich der Flow in den Rohren, was zur Folge hat, das die Rohre sich schneller zusetzen können. Solltest Du vorhaben einzelne Abläufe zeitweise ganz zu schließen, ist das keine gute Idee, weil sich in stehenden Leitungen gerne Gammel (Bakterienbrutstätte) absetzt.

Wie groß soll die Biokammer werden, Du hast mal was von insgesamt 4cm³ geschrieben. Auch wenn manche sagen viel hilft viel, trifft das hier nicht unbedingt zu.
Mit einem Trommelfilter holst Du schon mal eine Menge Dreck aus dem Wasser. Was dann in der Biologie ankommt ist schon einigermaßen sauber.
Wenn Du 2 x 1000L baust (1 x Helix, 1 x Japanmatten) reicht das meiner Meinung nach völlig aus.

Wie viele Rücklaufleitungen mit welchem Durchmesser sollen das werden?
Wie sind die Leitungen zwischen den einzelnen Filtern dimensioniert?
Soll da wirklich ein PP 50 rein, für 25000L reicht auch ein PP 35
Warum geht die Leitung vom Luftheber nicht in die andere Kammer sondern kreuzt die Rücklaufleitung?
Warum ist die Filterkammer 160cm tief, für die Biologie und den Trommler zu tief und für eine LH zu wenig?
Warum die lange Rücklaufleitung, mach eine zum Wasserfall und mind. 2 direkt wieder von der Biologie in den Teich. 

Das war´s für den Anfang.

Ich zitiere mich hier noch mal selbst aus einem früheren Post:

"3x110er Leitung vom Teich in eine Sammelkammer, die Du mit Standrohren regulierst.
Weiter mit 3x110er in einen Trommelfilter.
Danach mit Luftheber in die Biologie und weiter mit mindestens 3 oder 4x110er zurück in den Teich. "


----------



## Teicholm (6. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die umfassende Rückmeldung.

ich habe einen " geringen Besatz" von ca. 50-60 Goldfischen und 20 Goldorfen, die ca. 30-35cm groß werden können.
Ich habe hier mal gelesen, dass das Wasser ca. 8-12 Min in der Biologie verweilen sollte um den Bakterien Zeit zu geben.
Daher wurde der Filter so groß wie möglich ausgelegt. Somit bräuchte ich bei 32' l/h min. 4,20m³.
Wenn 2 x 1000l ausreichend sind bau ich den Filter kleiner. So hab ich im Filterkeller wieder mehr Platz für Wartungsarbeiten.
also die Filterkette sieht dann wohl so aus:

2 x BA und 1 x Skimmer mit je 110er in Sammelkammer
weiter in den Trommelfilter PP35
von dort aus geht es mit einem 200er in den Luftheber, den ich 2m tief setzen möchte.
1,60m hab ich ja schon. 
Mit einem 110er Luftheber möchte ich dann in die Biologie. Den LH werde ich erst mal testen. ggf. bau ich einen größeren.
Dann weiter wie empfohlen mit 1 x zum Wasserfall und 3 x direkt von der Bio den kurzen Weg zum Teich.
Passt das so von der Strömung? Oder besser 2 x Wasserfall und 2 x direkt von der Bio?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2016)

Wenn Du 2BA und 1Skimmer zugleich betreiben willst, reicht ein LH in KG110 ggf. nicht.....

Bessere Wahl wird KG160 als Steigrohr sein.
Wichtig ist der Übergang vom LH in die Biokammer in KG 160.

Zur Tiefe des LH....ist alles relativ...
Willst Du den LH eff. 2m lang werden....benöttigst Du einen ca. 2,5 m langen Schacht.

Mein pers. TIP:
LH Schacht 3m lang, dann passt ein LH in 2,5m Länge.
Kürzer geht immer.


----------



## Teicholm (7. Apr. 2016)

Danke, alles klar. Dann kann ich schon mal weiter buddeln....
Der eine Meter geht noch locker....


----------



## fiseloer (7. Apr. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die umfassende Rückmeldung.
> Mit einem 110er Luftheber möchte ich dann in die Biologie. Den LH werde ich erst mal testen. ggf. bau ich einen größeren.
> Dann weiter wie empfohlen mit 1 x zum Wasserfall und 3 x direkt von der Bio den kurzen Weg zum Teich.
> Passt das so von der Strömung? Oder besser 2 x Wasserfall und 2 x direkt von der Bio?



Ich kenne mich mit Lufthebern nicht aus, glaube aber dass man damit, wegen der Förderhöhe, keinen Wasserfall betreiben kann.
Wenn das so ist brauchst Du für den Wasserfall eine separate Pumpe.
Ich würde so oder so mit mind. 3 x 110 von der Bio in den Teich gehen.


----------



## Teicholm (7. Apr. 2016)

ich habe hier eine Oase Aquamax dry 6000. die würde ich gerne verwenden. Wo kann ich die am besten
anschließen?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2016)

Parallel zur Luftheberpumpe....
Also an einen freien Ausgang des TF oder ein Flansch mit an die LH Sammelkammer.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> 20 Goldorfen, die ca. 30-35cm groß werden können.


 so viele in den kleinen Teich?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldorfe.41971/
Mit bis zu 60 cm kannst du auf jedenfall rechnen, dazu kommt das die mit einem kleinen Flossenschlag 3-4 m hinter sich lassen und im Fluchtfall (sie sind sehr schreckhaft) panisch davon schwimmen wollen. Ich glaub ich muß meine wirklich messen, aber die 50cm haben sie bestimmt, dabei sind sie noch nicht so alt.


----------



## Teicholm (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Rene,

zwei von denen sind 20cm groß, der Rest ist "noch" klein 10-12 cm. Aber die wachsen ja auch. Vielleicht bleiben die
ja kleiner, wenn der Teich nicht mehr Raum hergibt. Ich hab die von einem Freund bekommen, der einen Koiteich hat.
Dem waren sie zu unruhig....
Ich möchte den Teich etwas vergrößern und auf 1.80m runter. Mehr kann ich aber leider nicht tun. Blöd gelaufen...ich hätte mich vorher informieren sollen.


----------



## Teicholm (14. Apr. 2016)

Auch auf meiner Baustelle geht es wieder etwas voran. Der LH Schacht ist gegraben.
vom Schachtboden bis Wasseroberfläche Teich sind es 3,10m.
Geplant ist 400 er Rohr mit einem 160 er Steigrohr wie es Thorsten bereits empfohlen hat.
Der Schachtboden hat 200er Eingänge von denen ich zwei nutzen möchte. Einer kommt vom TF und der zweite ist Reserve und für eine Wasserfallpumpe.
Da das Wetter ja wirklich besch...bleiben soll geh ich mal an die Materialbestellungen...

       .


----------



## Teicholm (21. Apr. 2016)

Der Filterkeller und der Luftheberschacht sind fertig. Ich wollte nun mal den Schachtboden mit Verrohrung auf Dichtheit testen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es die Verschlußstopfen vom Wasserdruck rausdrückt. Vielleicht hab ich zu viel Vaseline reingeschmiert. 
Hält das trotzdem wenn der Schacht dann eingesandet ist oder was kann ich noch machen?
Das gefällt mir nicht so wirklich


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,
einen vollen Filterschacht wegen auseinandergedrückter KG-Verbindungen kenne ich auch . Wenn die Rohre nicht so zusammen gesteckt sind, dass sie sich auseinander drücken können (Kurven, lange Leitung im Schacht), dann müssen sie gesichert werden (für die Deckel kann man die z. B. die Sicherungsbügel für die 110er Gummikappen nehmen). Das klappt schon bei recht geringen Wasserdrücken (die KG's sind halt keine Druckrohre, und die Verbindungen sind erst recht nicht druckfest).
Dein Projekt (auch Halbschwerkraft wie ich ) gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Biologie schön groß dimensioniert, gefällt mir. Viele "kleine" Filter in Reihe wären effektiver (sprich da hätte ich in der Summe weniger Filtervolumen), aber auch teurer und fummeliger. Unterm Strich braucht man bei mehreren Stufen mindestens den gleichen Luftraum, um die Verrohrung unterzubringen (oder man kann Behälter bauen ).
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles klappt!
Wie sieht der Trommelfilter aus? Meiner hat max. 15 cm Höhendifferenz ein/aus (und vom Skimmer kommen ja noch mal ~10 cm in der Standrohrkammer). Der muss ja ganz schön groß werden, damit er "schwerkraftgeeignet" wird.


----------



## Teicholm (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Rolf,
danke für die Info. Als Trommelfilter möchte ich mir den PP35 anschaffen. 
Kannst du mir mal bitte eine Link schicken mit den Sicherungsbügeln?
Ich finde die leider nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,
ich dachte an solche Teile, ich konnte mich auch an so eine Art "Einweckklammern" erinnern, die find' ich auf die Schnelle nicht. Da hab' ich wohl nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt. Der Trommelfilter sieht ja ganz gut aus. Also max 25 cm Höhendifferenz mit Skimmer (und min gut 10 cm), das sind ja LH-Dimensionen.


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Apr. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Als Trommelfilter möchte ich mir den PP35 anschaffen



Gute Wahl
Würde aber noch einen 3. Abgang in 110 dazu nehmen da der PP 35 nur mit 2X110er Abgänge geliefert wird.

Ich warte noch auf meinen PP50


----------



## Teicholm (22. Apr. 2016)

Das sind 2 x 200er Leitungen. Ich möchte einen PP35 mit einem 200er Abgang am Boden und drei Zuleitungen in 110.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das beim Filterbauer umsetzen läßt. Die 2.Leitung ist Reserve....und wird erst einmal
mit einem T-Stück an den Abgang angeschlossen....wer weiß, was die Zukunft bringt. Der LH Schacht sollte kein Engpaß sein....


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2016)

400KG als LH Schacht wäre eigentich für einen 355mm/160mm Trichter zu eng....wenn man das Wasser von oben einströmen lässt, muss es ja am Zwischenraum Trichter- LH Schachtwand vorbei....

Aber durch deine Einströmung von unten geht es auch, so lange die 340er Membranplatte ganz unten am Boden des Schachtes sitzt und der freie Raum zwischen Membranplate und Trichter in Höhe der KG200 Zuläufe ist.

Nachteilig kann jetzt sein, dass Du somit den LH nicht kürzer bauen kannst zum testen, sondern jetzt ganz unten einpusten musst.
Deswegen kommt jetzt auch nur eine sehr gute Membranpumpe (Thomas etc..) für die Luft in Betracht, die in der Tiefe und Gegendruck nicht so sehr einbricht.

Oder Du benutzt eine kleineren Membranteller- z.B: den HD 270....dann ist von unten gesehen mehr Platz zwischen Membrantellerrand und KG400 Innendurchmesser...

Oben am LH Schacht würde ich trotz allem mit einem KG 200 Bogen durch die LH Schachtwand in Richtung Bio gehen....
Kannst Du experimentieren, ob ggf. ein LH in KG 200 effektiver ist als 160er.....


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> oder was kann ich noch machen?


Spanngurt drum.


----------



## Teicholm (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

kann das auch dauerhaft halten?
Ich denke, wenn der Schacht versenkt und gut eingesandet ist vielleicht schon. 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2016)

Kleben.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2016)

Mein Schacht bekam vor dem Versenken noch 10 cm Beton drunter und wurde in den frischen Beton hineingestellt.

Wenn Du ein wenig Beton Bereich der Stopfen vorkleckerst und mit Sand verfüllst....ist alles Okay. 
Dann kann der Stopfen nicht raus.

Da reich t der Sand schon. 

Unten zwei Bögen 45 grad vom TF??


----------



## Teicholm (23. Apr. 2016)

Perfekt, danke!
Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht 
Hab mal die Klammern gebaut. Da kann ich ja dann eine Seite mit in Beton fixieren 

 

Ja unten 45° Bögen wegen dem Platz aber oben kommen dann 30° Bögen rein.

Heute geht nix


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2016)

Nette Bastelei.
Erinnert mich an die Klammern für Einweckgläser.

Spannband rum zum fixieren oder einfach Rödeldraht?
Damit die Klammer nicht von der Kante rutscht...

Hauptsache....man kann ruhig schlafen in der Gewissheit alles getan zu haben...


----------



## Teicholm (23. Apr. 2016)

Jo, Rolf hat mir auch mal was von so eine Art "Klammer" geschrieben - konnte sie aber nicht im Internet finden.
Ich mach Spannband rum und Beton vor.
" Doppelt hält besser"


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Apr. 2016)

Installationswelten.de

im  Shop gibt es sowas für KG 110 und auch vermutlich im Sanitärgrosshandel


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> " Doppelt hält besser"


Mach das so, dass du ggf. noch mal dran kannst. Nicht das du in ein paar Wochen was ändern möchtest.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt passt alles in den Schacht. Das 400 er Rohr mit den beiden 200 er Anschlüssen.
Beide werden mit einen Y Stück verbunden und gehen dann weiter an den TF. 
Da der Filterkeller an keine Abwasserleitung angeschlossen werden kann ist noch ein 250er Rohr
für den Schmodder drin. Hier geht ein 110 er Rohr zum TF als Schmutzwasserentsorgung und eine Leitung
als BA für die Biokammer. Sollte mal Wasser im Filterkeller stehen kann ich auch das mit einer Tauchpumpe rausholen.
Nach meiner Berechnung sollten da 90 L rein gehen. Je nach Reinigungsintervall des Trommlers...passt das hoffentlich für einige Tage. 

.  

Alles für den Dichtheitstest mit Wasser gefüllt.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Mai 2016)

endlich passt mal das Wetter und es geht ein wenig voran...

    

Das 110 er Rohr auf dem zweiten Bild wird der Schmutzabfluß vom TF.


----------



## Teicholm (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mittlerweile die vierte Reihe Schalsteine sitzen und möchte am Samstag die Bodenplatte betonieren.
Könnte ich den Durchbruch Richtung Teich (wo der Diel steht) weiter graben oder könnte es Probleme geben.
Der Keller ist 1,60m tief und der Teich 1,40m.
Zwischen Teich und Filterkeller ist noch min 1,50m Erdreich.


----------



## Teicholm (26. Mai 2016)

Auch bei mir geht es langsam weiter. Noch zwei Reihen Schalsteine, dann ist der FK fertig gemauert. Betonplatte ist drin.
Jetzt geht es an die Verrohrung vom Ein-und Ausgang der Biokammer.
Eingang 200 er Rohr vom LH. Ausgang in den Teich mit 3 x 110 Bild Mitte.



        

Auf dem dritten Bild mit dem Diel wird dann später der TF eingebaut.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Mai 2016)

Warum sind in den waagerechten Lagen der Schalsteine keine Eisen drin???
Und an den Ecken würde ich die geschlossene Seite der Steine wegflexen.


----------



## Teicholm (27. Mai 2016)

In jeder zweiten Reihe ist waagrecht und über die Ecken Eisen drin. 
Das hält auf jeden Fall. Die obere Reihe habe ich nur mal so drauf gesetzt damit die Eisenstäbe nicht
so weit rausschauen. Dann die Baustelle gesichert, da wir am WE eine Gartenparty feiern.
Somit wünsche ich allen ein erholsames Wochenende.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Wetter morgen besser wird, möchte ich gerne die Rücklaufrohre in der Biokammer einbetonieren.
Ich hab den Bereich aus dem Schalstein rausgschnitten und liege von OK KG Rohr 6 cm unter OK Teich.
Ist das ausreichend oder soll ich tiefer?
Welcher Abstand sollte min. zwischen den drei Rohren sein?


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2016)

Das sind die Rückläufe in den Teich!? Richtig!?

Wenn Du nicht direkt mit dem Luftheber in den Teich drückst, ist das ok - kann aber auch tiefer, wenn der Luftheber vorher in die Biokammer drückt und aus der Biokammer jetzt das Wasser alleine zurück in den Teich fließen soll.

Gehst Du auf dem Weg zum Teicheinlauf selbst nochmal tiefer oder das die direkte Verbindung Biokammer - Auslauf - Teich!?


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2016)

Das Wasser läuft schon, der Wasserspiegel darf dann aber nicht so viel nach unten schwanken- der LH erhöht ja noch etwas den Wasserstand in der Biokammer.

Das Argument für tiefere Rücklaufrohre wäre der Winter...
Und da würde es besser sein die Rohre 40..50cm unter OK Erdreich zu verlegen- oder tiefer je nach örtlicher Witterung.
Ebenso im Teich- auch ggf. in mind. 30cm unter OK Wasser die Rücklaufrohre enden lassen- je nach örtlicher Eislage...

Ich lasse bei mir im Winter die Filternlage mit einer ganz kleinen Pumpe (30W) bei Frost durchlaufen.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das sind die Rückläufe in den Teich!? Richtig!?


Ja, sind 3 x 110 er Rückläufe und der LH geht in die Biokammer.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das Argument für tiefere Rücklaufrohre wäre der Winter...


Ich würde die Rückläufe dann auf 40 cm unter OK Erdreich einbauen und auch in der Tiefe in den Teich gehen.
Wieviel Platz soll ich zwischen den einzelnen Rohren lassen?


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2016)

Dann passt das bestimmt. Zwischen den Rohren sollte so viel Platz bleiben, dass Du später im Teich auch noch die Folienflansche auf die Rohre bekommst und diese sich nicht gegenseitig behindern. Wenn es jetzt nur um den Abstand anm Ausgang der Filterkammer geht, dann sollten auch 4-5 cm zwischen den Rohen reichen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Mai 2016)

Kommen da irgendwo Zugschieber vor der Kammer oder in der Kammer rauf??
Brauchst Du eigentlich bei Rückläufen nicht unbedingt.
Auf der Kammerinnenseite Rohre etwas herausragen lassen und für Arbeiten in der Kammer Flexkappe drauf oder KG Bogen mit Rohr nach oben raufschieben.

Beim Verlegen in der Erde soviel Platz zwischen den parallelen Rohren, dass Du noch die Rohre einsanden kannst...und den Sand etwas feststampfen.

Wenn ihr starke Winter habt....kann man über den Rohren noch ein paar Styrodurplatten legen und dann Sand drüber.
ISt nicht fachgerecht- kann aber ggf. etwas helfen.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2016)

Danke euch beiden, super Info!  
Die Zugschieber spar ich mir.


----------



## Teicholm (8. Juni 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand der Baustelle....
Wenns Wetter gut bleibt kann am Wochenende in der Biokammer endlich
der Fertigputz drauf und Zementestrich rein.
Danach gehts mit GFK weiter...

       

Bild drei mit den Rohren von Biokammer zum Teich. Außen 2 x 125 er und mittig 110 er.
Über die Rückläufe wird noch wg. Frost Erde aufgefüllt.


----------



## Teicholm (8. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Auf der Kammerinnenseite Rohre etwas herausragen lassen und für Arbeiten in der Kammer Flexkappe drauf oder KG Bogen mit Rohr nach oben raufschieben.



betrifft die beiden 125 er und den 110 er möchte ich gerne mit Zugschieber.


----------



## Teicholm (9. Juni 2016)

Frage an die Dichtungs-Freaks 

      

Ich habe diese 200er Muffe für meinen Luftheber in den Schacht eingebaut. So könnte ich vielleicht mit zwei 45° Bögen
dem LH anschließen. Ist alles recht eng - könnte aber funktionieren.
Problem ist nur, wie bekomme ich die Muffe fest? Kann ich hier mit Innotec kleben und hält das, wenn ich das 200 er Rohr
dann durch die Dichtung stecke?
Wenn ich die Muffe nicht fest bekomme, hat sich der Fall erledigt und ich nehme einen 90° Bogen, kann die Muffe innen länger
lassen und dichte mit GFK ab. 
Was mach ich nur ???? 
Wenn es nur zu schweißen geht stellt sich die Frage: Wer kann das?


----------



## Zacky (9. Juni 2016)

Erst mit richtigen PVC-Kleber innen wie außen einschmieren und erst dann zur Sicherheit noch Innotec oder ähnliches Zeug. Alternativ außen einen PVC-Naht aus Schweißdraht aufbringen. Vielleicht hilft auch schon Erhitzen (nicht schmelzen!) ein wenig und dann nochmal richtigen Kleber und Innotec.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gregor

Ich würde auch PVC Kleber nehmen und dann aber mit GFK verstärken.

Alternativ gibt es aber auch diese Lösung http://www.heinze.de/produktserienabschnitt/drucken/10184988
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie das in der Praxis sich bewährt und ob das für dich passend ist.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit dem Projekt!



Knut


----------



## Teicholm (10. Juni 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Das System mit der Kupplung ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Da hol ich mir doch gleich mal die Preisinfo.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Juni 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es aber auch diese Lösung http://www.heinze.de/produktserienabschnitt/drucken/10184988


Die ist richtig teuer. Um  120 - 130 Euro.
Ich hab mich jetzt dafür entschieden außen zu schweißen und innen mit PVC Kleber und Innotec. Die ersten Schweißversuche sind vielversprechend
und die Naht hält super. Schweißtemperatur 260°C

    

Soll ich das Rohr vor dem Schweißen ein wenig anschleifen?


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Juni 2016)

Moin, 
Immer anschleifen und dann schweißen. Ist besser für das Füllmaterial.
Wird bei Stahl auch nicht anders  gemacht.


----------



## Teicholm (23. Juni 2016)

Das Verschweißen ging besser als ich dachte. Die Obere Schicht vom KG Rohr muss aber komplett
abgeschliffen oder noch besser durch Heißluft abgelöst werden.
Sonst hält nichts!!
Jetzt werde ich innen noch mit Innotec abdichten und gut.

           

Leider passt der 200 er LH nur mit einem 90° Bogen rein....


----------



## Teicholm (29. Juni 2016)

Frage in die Runde,
wenn ich mit INNOTEC Adheseal was abdichten möchte, kann ich dann die entstandene Dichtnaht einfach mit
Wasser und Spüli wie beim Acryl glatt bekommen oder braucht man da was spezielles wie INNOTEC seal Fluid oder so


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2016)

Zieh zum Abziehen zuvor Einweghandschuhe an und dann kannst Du das Zeug auch einfach mit einem Finger glatt ziehen. Da braucht's kein Spüli oder sonst irgendwas. Sollte mal etwas daneben gehen, also ich meine jetzt so auf die Haut kommen, bekommt man es gut mit PVC-Reiniger oder ähnlichem Mittel fast weg. Auf deine Kleidung solltest Du besser achten, denn hier wird es sehr schwierig, es wieder zu entfernen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juni 2016)

Ich habe immer die Sikaflex 221- Kleckereien auf der Haut abgezogen, wenn es schon fest war.....da waren gleich die Haare weg und die Haut schön glatt...

Zum verstreichen geht auch ein breiter, flacher Pinsel- Heizkörperpinsel.
Damit kann man nett die "Kehlen" anformen, Pinsel dann wegwerfen....


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2016)

Hi,

Innotec auf der Haut geht mit Babyöl sehr gut weg.


----------



## Teicholm (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich hab da ein kleine Problem.
Möchte zwei Rohrenden KG 200 mit einer Flexmuffe verbinden.
Die sollte aber nicht breiter als 120mm sein - besser wäre 110mm. Die von Crassus sind 150mm
und leider zu breit. Hat hier jemand eine Idee? 
Ich hab schon sämtliche Hersteller durch aber keine Muffe in dieser Breite gefunden.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Abschneiden und Einkürzen? Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Teicholm (12. Juli 2016)

Ja könnte man machen, wenn es keine andere Lösung gibt, setz ich die Schere an - wobei ich nicht gerne
an teuren Original Teilen rumschneide.
Man denkt, an alles gedacht zu haben und dann klemmt es an 4-5cm


----------



## Teicholm (27. Juli 2016)

Wieder geht es einen kleinen Schritt voran. Die Biokammer habe ich mit GFK laminiert und gestern das Topcoat aufgebracht.
Jetzt 7 Tage warten bis alles trocken ist. Vielleicht muss ich auch noch ein wenig nacharbeiten.
Der Schlauchadapter von Crassus CSC 215 Typ 2B passt doch - aber alles ist sehr knapp.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge.

 

Auf die Leisten in der Mitte werden U-Schienen für eine Kunststoff Trennwand aufgeklebt.

   

Wenn die laminierte Kammer trocken ist, kommen die Fische vorübergehend rein damit ich den Teich dann im Urlaub zügig umbauen und den Filterkeller
fertig stellen kann.
Zwischen der Außenwand und der Biokammer soll der Trommelfilter seinen Platz finden.


----------



## Teicholm (1. Aug. 2016)

Der Luftheber ist nun auch fertig.
Für einen 400 er Schacht geht ein LH in dieser Bauweise max. wie unten aufgeführt
200 er KG Rohr
PE Reduktion symmetrisch 315 x 200
Tellerbelüfter HD 270
Der Nachteil: Die Bauweise geht nicht komplett in den Schachtboden hinein. 

       

Die Luftversorgung wurde wegen Platzgründen nach innen verlegt - ist auch noch recht eng.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2016)

Sehr schöne Idee mit der Luftleitung.
Mit dem 315er Trichter im KG 400 LH Schacht geht aber auch nur in Verbindung mit dem Schachtboden und den dort angeschlossene  Zuläufen.

Hast Du alles fein gemacht! !


----------



## Teicholm (1. Aug. 2016)

Danke, freut mich natürlich zu hören.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht fertig mit dem Umbau aber eines muss ich unbedingt loswerden - die Hilfsbereitschaft hier
im Forum ist gigantisch und absolut top 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht einmal Kunststoff zu schweißen, Rohre zu kleben oder GFK zu laminieren....
und möchte all diejenigen motivieren, die neu im Forum sind oder sich auch nicht recht an manche Dinge
rantrauen.
Nur zu, wenn es klemmt oder Ratschläge gebraucht werden...hier sind genug Spezialisten.

In diesem Sinne frohes Schaffen


----------



## Teicholm (3. Aug. 2016)

Um die Filterkammer abzutrennen brächte ich noch eine Platte aus Kunststoff und Schienen evtl. Edelstahl? zur seitlichen Fixierung an der Filterwand.
Die Platte sollte 80cm breit und 1,50 cm hoch werden.
Ich hab den Link für die Bezugsquelle der Platte hier schon aus dem Forum.

http://www.s-polytec.de/pe-platten-schwarz.html

Aus welchem Material sollte die Platte bestehen?
Wie dick sollte sie sein, dass sie sich nicht durchbiegt und auch nicht zu schwer wird? 
und wo kann ich die Edelstahl- oder Kunststoffschiene beziehen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder vielleicht auch noch einen besseren Vorschlag, wie man die Kammer trennen könnte?


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,
ich habe mein Kunststoffmaterial dort bezogen: Technoplast online. Ich habe bei Deiner Doku fleißig mitgelesen, doch nicht konsequent. Soll die Platte eine Trennung nach außen sein, drückt Wasserdruck bis auf 1,50 m Höhe dagegen? In diesem Fall sollte die Platte schon dicker sein. Mit aufgeschraubten Winkeln kann man diese stabilisieren (oder sie biegt sich rund, und übt ordentlich Zug auf die seitlichen Befestigungen aus). Bei meinem bescheidenen Filterbau habe ich Winkel im Baumarkt gekauft.
bei der Materialwahl kannst Du ruhig nach dem Preis gehen. PE/PP läßt sich nicht dichten, sondern nur gegen ein flexibles Dichtungsmaterial (Viton, ..., innotec) "andrücken". Dafür kann man es wie PVC mit Heißluft schweißen. PVC läßt sich kleben, doch sollte man solche Klebungen nicht über Gebühr belasten (über Winkel etc abfangen). So weit meine Vorschläge.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Rolf,

die Platte soll den Filter in zwei Kammern trennen und direkt auf den Steg siehe Bild unten gebaut werden.
Vorne links kann man den Eingang vom LH sehen. In diesem Bereich soll schwebendes Helix rein.
Dann kommt die Trennwand.
In der zweiten Kammer kommen dann Japanmatten und auf der linken Seite sind drei Rückläufe in den Teich.

 

Sicher kommt ein wenig Druck auf die Platte...vielleicht nehme ich eine PE Platte mit 1,50cm Dicke. Wenn die sich
biegen sollte kann ich immer noch Verstärkungen aufschweißen. 
Danke für den Link, ich schau mich da mal um vielleicht bekomme ich die Platte und die Profilschienen.


----------



## dpoessl (4. Aug. 2016)

Hab ja meine Biokammer von der Rücklaufkammer mittels einer Lichtstegplatte abgetrennt...Hält bisher ohne Probleme...

Habe dazu einen Kabelkanal auf die laminierte GfK Wand gebohrt und dann das Gitter von oben in diese Führungen geschoben...

Habe dann noch zusätzlich das Gitter mit dem Kabelkanal verklebt und mit Kabelbindern fixiert...


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

ich hätte "nur" mit den Kabelbindern fixiert......................... 

Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, an Umbauten u.s.w.....................


----------



## Teicholm (4. Aug. 2016)

Das mit der Lichtstegplatte gefällt mir. Die ist leicht, hat durch die Stege eine gewisse Steifigkeit und ist dazu
noch kostengünstig. 

Wo bekommt man die?
Auf deinem Bild sind die Stege außen oder? Ich finde im Internet nur Platten mit den Stegen innen


----------



## dpoessl (4. Aug. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Das mit der Lichtstegplatte gefällt mir. Die ist leicht, hat durch die Stege eine gewisse Steifigkeit und ist dazu
> noch kostengünstig.
> 
> Wo bekommt man die?
> Auf deinem Bild sind die Stege außen oder? Ich finde im Internet nur Platten mit den Stegen innen



Habe sie hier gekauft: 

http://koi-company.de/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm-419.html#reviews


----------



## ASSchlicki (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,

habe hier noch eine liegen, kannst Du für ein paar Euro haben. Welches Maß benötigst Du?


----------



## Teicholm (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

super, meld mich bei dir


----------



## Teicholm (21. Aug. 2016)

Nach unserem Erholungsurlaub konnte ich in der vergangenen Woche wieder am Teich weiterarbeiten.
Vorübergehend werden die Fische in der Filterkammer untergebracht.
 
Der Teich bekommt nun endlich auch einen vernünftigen Überlauf, den ich direkt mit dem Haus Abwasser verbunden habe.
Weiter wird eine Hauswasser Zulaufleitung für die Spülung vom TF und eine weitere Leitung für die Niveauregulierung vom
Teichwasser sowie ein Leerrohr für das ganze Elektrogedöns verlegt.


 

Der FK ist nun auch soweit fertig. Unten sind die beiden BA und auf der linken Seite befindet sich das Rohr für den Kastenskimmer, den ich gerne
auf dieser Seite dann installieren möchte.

 

Leider komme ich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr dazu den kompletten Teich in GFK umzubauen.
Aus Zeitgründen liegen die beiden BA im tiefen Teichbereich und werden mit Folienflansche verbaut.



 

Die Zwischenlösung ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Somit können im nächsten Jahr, wenn der finale Teichumbau erfolgt noch
Korrekturen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Teicholm (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

Ich suche immer noch Lichtstegplatten als Filterauflage und für die Helixkammer.
Die Platten von Andreas sind leider zu klein.
Standard ist wohl 60 x 1.20 bei den Händlern. Gibt es eine Beschaffungsmöglichkeit für größere
Abmessungen?

1000 x 800 x 15mm wäre passend.


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2016)

...schau mal nach Edelstahlgitter bzw. Kleintierkäfigdraht (Volierendraht) aus Edelstahl. Vielleicht kannst Du DIr etwas selbst zusammenbauen. Alternativ eine Kunststoffpplatte nehmen und selbst Löcher bohren.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2016)

Das Rohr für den Kastenskimmer muß den gleichen Querschnitt haben wie die beiden BA- Saugrohre- oder zumindest mindestens KG110!!!

Vergiss es mit dem dünnen grauen Schlauch zu Kastenskimmer! Dieser Schlauch und der dünne Anschluß Am Wandskimmer funktioniert nur bei Direktanschuß einer Pumpe wie am Pool, aber nicht sinnvoll in Schwerkraft!
Und schon gar nicht parallel zu den beiden BA-Rohren in Schwerkraft.
Die Saugleistung teilt sich an HAnd der hydraulischen Widerstände auf- oder Wasser sucht sich den einfachsten Weg durch die dicken Rohre und der dünne Schlauch bekommt nix mehr ab...

Also Kastenskimmer mit einem Flansch auf KG110 umbauen- oder doch einen Rohrskimmer...
--------------
Flansche an den BA??
Wozu- Du kannst doch beim GFK Laminieren einfach das senkrechte KG- Rohr einlaminieren und Dir einen Edelstahl- BA- Deckel besorgen oder bauen.
Clever wäre es ggf. auch dem KG Rohr vor dem einbetonieren schon etwas GFK - einen Kragen- anzukleben.

Ich hatte damals in der Biokammer einen ABS- BA vor dem betonieren einen Kragen aus GFK angeklebt.
Einfach den BA oder wie bei Dir das Rohrstück senkrecht auf eine gerade Fläche und PE- Folie stellen.
Dann mit kleinen GFK-Streifen einen Kragen ausbilden.
Die PE- Folie oder Tüte kann man abziehen vom ausgehärteten GFK.

Somit ist die Klebefläche zwischen GFK und BA (oder Rohr) wesentlich größer.
Das anschleifen und Entfetten der Oberflächen des Rohres oder BA vor dem GFK ist ja klaro..

Fertige Variante mit Deckel:
2 Stück BA aus GFK:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=22279
---------

Gitterroste- warum verbindest Du nicht 2 Stück auf die für Dich passende Größe???
Enfach einen Kunststoffsttreifen drunter und drüber und ein paar Edelstahlschrauben durch.
-----------

Frischwasser nimmt man nicht zum TF spülen, sondern zum Wasser nachfüllen.
Gespült wird mit einer Extra- Pumpe, die das Wasser aus der Klarwasserseite hinter dem TF bezieht.
----------
Habe fertig.


----------



## Teicholm (26. Aug. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das Rohr für den Kastenskimmer muß den gleichen Querschnitt haben wie die beiden BA- Saugrohre- oder zumindest mindestens KG110!!!
> 
> Vergiss es mit dem dünnen grauen Schlauch zu Kastenskimmer!



Der Anschluß für den Kastenskimmer befindet sich in KG110 auf der linken Wandseite. Kann man auf dem Bild nicht sehen. Rechts Leerrohr für Elektrik und Frischwasseranschluß für automatische Teichbefüllung.


----------



## Teicholm (26. Aug. 2016)

Am Wochenende folgen wieder Bilder....bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich die Teichfolie  eingebaut.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Aug. 2016)

und wieder ein kleiner Schritt.....
Irgend jemand hat hier geschrieben, dass man Folienschnipsel einfach über Nacht in Quellschweißmittel z.b. (Köratec DF 841) einlegt
um damit dann die angesetzte Teichfolie an der Kante abzudichten. Ich habe das mit der alten Folie ausprobiert und
bin begeistert.
Auf dem Bild der Teichüberlauf.

     

Bis auf drei schwierige Faltenstellen ist alles soweit fertig verschweißt. Bei allen Folienübergängen werden die Nahtstellen entsprechend noch gedichtet.
Einige Stellen wohl zur Sicherheit noch mit Innotec 


   

Da die Folie im nächsten Jahr eh wieder raus kommt und der Teich in GFK umgebaut wird, ist es nicht mein Ziel möglichst faltenfrei zu verlegen - was bei der Geometrie
eh nicht möglich ist, sondern den Teich dicht zu bekommen.
Im Bild der Filterkeller mit den beiden BA und auf der linken Seite der Anschluß für den Kastenskimmer.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Aug. 2016)

Ich bin mit dem Abdichten der Teichfolie gestern fertig geworden und möchte nun langsam befüllen.
Wenn alles dicht ist kommen die Fische wieder aus der Filterkammer in den Teich.
Nun geht es um die Filterbestückung.
Der Filter hat die Abmessung Länge ca. 2m Breite 80cm und ist 1,60m tief.
Ich möchte ihn, wie bereits geschrieben in zwei Kammern unterteilen.
1. Kammer (hinten mit Einlauf vom LH auf der linken Seite) schwebendes 17er Helix.
dann eine Trennwand mit Doppelstegplatte
2. Kammer (vorne mit Rücklauf auf der rechten Seite) Japanmatten.

Da der Filter recht tief ist, stellt sich die Frage ob komplett mit Helix gefüllt wird oder
vielleicht 60cm vom Boden weg auch Doppelstegplatten angebracht werden sollen.

Wieviel Helix wäre notwendig?

Wieviele Japanmatten machen in der zweiten Kammer Sinn und wie sollten die angeordnet werden.
reinstellen oder besser legen?


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Gregor,
wenn Du hier im Forum recherchierst, findest Du für __ Hel-X etwa 40% des Filtervolumens. Ich habe damals 200 Liter gekauft, die nicht nur bei mir, sondern in etwa 500 Liter Filtervolumen ihren Dienst tun. Da die Filter unterschiedlich in ihrer Geometrie sind, finde ich das recht bemerkenswert.
Wie willst Du die Durchströmung der Filter gestalten? Ich bin Fan von unten nach oben. Auf diese Weise "drückt" man sedimentierbare Schwebstoffe nicht durch den Filter, was m. M. nach gut für die Standzeit ist.
Bei vertikaler Durchströmung müßten die Japanmatten dann horizontal liegen. Wasser läßt sich "schwer" lenken. Für eine bestmögliche Nutzung Deines Filtervolumens würde ich Dir bei Deinem Filter von einer horizontalen Durchströmung abraten.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Bin beim Befüllen vom Teich. 
Bis zur ersten Stufe (ist mittlerweile unter Wasser) links war noch alles dicht.
angekommen auf der zweiten Stufe gibt es Probleme mit Wasserverlust .
 

Es sind mittlerweile 9m³ drin. Der Wasserstand fällt in ca. 12h um 1/2cm. Ich habe schon versucht die Leckage mit Milch zu finden - keine Chance.
Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob sich anhand des Milchschleiers bei schätzungsweise 60-80 Liter Verlust in dieser Zeit überhaupt ein Leck finden läßt.
Vielleicht abfließen lassen bis zur Leckage. 
und bis dahin einfach abwarten und Tee trinken.


Vielleicht hat ja auch von euch noch jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Du kannst eigentlich nur warten, bis der Wasserstand nicht mehr absinkt und dann auf dieser Höhe Zentimeter für Zentimeter absuchen. Schaue auch nach den Rohrleitungen, ob dort evtl. irgendwo Wasser in dieser Höhe verloren geht. Vielleicht ist ja in den Rohren irgendwo etwas undicht, Dichtung verrutscht, Muffe aufgedrückt oder was auch immer. Schieber oder sonst irgendwelche Einbauten auch überprüfen.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Die Rohr- und Flanschverbindungen sind dicht, die hab ich gestern gleich geprüft.
BA wurde im Vorfeld abgedrückt.....
Ich hab schon vor dem Umbau mit Wasserverlust zu kämpfen gehabt - aber das immer
auf die Böschungsmatten geschoben, die doch ordentlich Wasser ziehen.
Mal sehen, wo die Stelle(n) ist(sind).....


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Die Rohr- und Flanschverbindungen sind dicht, die hab ich gestern gleich geprüft.
> ...aber heute doch noch einmal aufgegraben und....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Danke, Zacky für deinen Hinweis


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

mal ne' Frage: Das sind 125er Folienflansche aus PVC - richtig!? Nur so zum Verständnis für mich - Wie hast Du da die KG-Rohre befestigt? Bei mir habe ich die 125er KG in den Flansch eingeklebt.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

So jetzt hab ich mir das mal genauer angesehen und denke dass hier mehrere Faktoren beim Fertigungsprozeß
vom Flansch schief gelaufen sind. 
der Flansch wird, nachdem der Deckel aufgeschraubt wurde noch einmal innen bis zur Schweißnaht ausgedreht.

  

Hier kann man sehen, dass auch das Rohr zum Flansch versetzt war.



Zacky schrieb:


> mal ne' Frage: Das sind 125er Folienflansche aus PVC - richtig!? Nur so zum Verständnis für mich - Wie hast Du da die KG-Rohre befestigt? Bei mir habe ich die 125er KG in den Flansch eingeklebt.



Ja, das sind Folienflansche aus PVC. Ich habe sie in die 125 er Rohrmuffe eingesteckt.

Um genau zu sein PVC-U Tank-/Folienflansch Profi-Qualität


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin total angenervt, weil ich die ganze Zeit nach Folienlöchern und Dichtheitsproblemen bei meinen Klebenähten gesucht habe.
Den Flansch kann ich ja nicht mehr abmontieren, der ist ja mit der Folie verklebt.
Gut anrauhen mit Schleifpapier mit Aceton abreiben und die Stelle mit Innotec großflächig abdichten.
Wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Ich habe sie in die 125 er Rohrmuffe eingesteckt.



Ich habe bei mir auch 125er Flansche verbaut, die sehen auch im Grunde genauso aus, wie auf deinem Foto, aber ich bekomme sie nicht in eine 125er KG-Muffe gesteckt. Da scheint es auch wieder Unterschiede zu geben.

Naja, auch egal. Hauptsache Du hast das Leck gefunden und dicht bekommen!


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe da nicht unbedingt die große Erfahrung aber wie wär es mit Tangit?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2016)

Das kann dann nur ein Flansch für KG 110 sein mit einem Innendurchmesser.von 110mm.
Und hoffentlich aussen 125mm.

Wenigstens kannst Du die Dinger gut ausbauen und umtauschen.

Normalerweise wird dort Innen ein Stück KG Orange oder PVC U Rohr mit Tangit oder.Griffon Pvc-Kleber eingeklebt.
Und von der Teichseite auch ein kurzes Stück Rohr mit Muffe...oder gleich ein Bogen für die Kreisströmung..
Und dann wäre.die undichte Stelle verklebt gewesen.

War da gar kein Innotec oder Sika zwischen Flansch und Folie??


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke, dass es mit dem Innotec oder ähnlichem Dichtzeugs funktionieren müsste.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

hab ich bei PVC Welt bestellt
Art. Nr. A-824-125A PVC-U Tank- /Folienflansch Profi Qualität 125er Stutzen.
Das ist die genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## Teicholm (3. Sep. 2016)

Hab die Flansche gestern noch mit Innotec gedichtet.

  

Nach nun 8 Stunden konnte ich keine Wasserstandsveränderung mehr feststellen. 
Es wurde nun weiter bis über die Flansche befüllt. Mal sehen wie es Morgen ausschaut.
Hinter der Folie werde ich dann noch einmal ordentlich einsanden damit sie gut um den Flansch liegt.

Euch allen ein erholsames WE


----------



## Teicholm (5. Sep. 2016)

Die erste Gute Nachricht ich bekomme die Kosten für die gerissene Flansche zurückerstattet. Alles schnell und unkompliziert 
Nun ist der Teich bis zur Oberkante der Einläufe vom Filter in den Teich gefüllt. Es sind genau 10m³. Da im Teich keine Stufen oder
Absätze mehr kommen und das Wasser den vollen Teichumfang steigen kann, werden es bis zur Überlaufkante genau 17m³ sein.
Bis ich Anfang nächsten Jahres den TF bestellen werde, kommt mein CompactSieve zum Einsatz. Die Pumpe hierzu ist eine aquamax dry6000.
Ich denke, das ist für das Saisonende so ok.

      

In den nächsten Tagen kommen noch die Filtermedien in die Kammer und danach geht es an die Filterabdeckung.....


----------



## Teicholm (10. Sep. 2016)

Fische sind wieder im Teich und die Japanmatten sind auch gekommen.
Und los gehts.

     

    

Ich habe keine Gitter vor die Rücklaufrohre in den Teich gemacht, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass kein Fisch freiwillig
in den Filterkeller zurückkehren wird.

Weit gefehlt



      

Alle Orfen kamen zur " Volkszählung" in ihren geliebten Filter zurück.
Nur die Orfen kein einziger __ Goldfisch war dabei.

Hab sie natürlich alle behutsam wieder eingefangen und die Rohre vergittert.
Wenn ich im nächsten Jahr den Teich auf GFK umbaue und die Fische wieder in den Filter dürfen - einfach Gitter weg
und die schwimmen freiwillig rein. 

Allen noch ein schönes und erholsames WE


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2016)

Ich würde die Gitter gleich wieder entfernen.
Deine Orfen wachsen und wenn sie sich nicht mehr drehen können wird es schwer für Sie wieder zurück in den Teich zu kommen. erst wenn sie völlig entkräftet vom ständigen Schwimmen gegen die Strömung von dieser wieder zurück in den Teich gedrückt werden, hat die Odyssee ein Ende. Aber geschwächte Tiere sind auch anfällig für Krankheiten und diese greifen dann auch schnell auf den gesamten Besatz über. Also entweder offen lassen oder auf Teichseite verschließen.


----------



## Teicholm (11. Sep. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Hab sie natürlich alle behutsam wieder eingefangen und die Rohre vergittert.



Die Orfen sind momentan wieder im Teich....und die Rohre sind vergittert.
Ist doch alles gut oder? Vielleicht etwas missverständlich von mir geschrieben


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2016)

Teicholm schrieb:


> und die Rohre sind vergittert.


Auf Teich- oder Filter- Seite


----------



## Teicholm (11. Sep. 2016)

Auf Filterseite....ok jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen...
Aber wie bekomme ich auf der Teichseite jetzt unter Wasser ein Gitter ran?


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2016)

Es sind ja die Rückläufe richtig? Hast Du im Teich dann Folienflansche? DN 110?


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Sep. 2016)

Dort klebt man doch in den Flansch ein Stück KG oder PVC Rohr mit Muffe rein.
Oder steckde einfach ein Stück KG mit Gittereinbastelei rein.
Oder.....eine Reduzierung HT 110/70 oder 50  mit einem 10cm langen Robrstück reinstecken. 
Macht kaum.mehr hydr. Wid, hält die dicken Fische ab und Du hast wesentlich mehr Strömung.


----------



## Teicholm (11. Sep. 2016)

Ja es sind die Rückläufe. Es ist ein 110 er und zwei 125 er die beiden 125 er sind bereits an der Nahtstelle mit Innotec abgedichtet weil sie 
gerissen waren. Da ist nicht mehr viel zum reinstecken. 
Danke für die Hinweise...auch bezgl. Reduzierung und Strömung. Ich werde schon was zusammen basteln auch die Reduzierung werde ich gleich
mit berücksichtigen.....


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe mir aus den Lichtsteggitterplatten mit einer Lochkreissäge solche Gitter gemacht. Die sitzen auch recht straff in den Flanschen drin.


----------



## Teicholm (12. Sep. 2016)

Danke, für die Vorschläge....mal probieren was machbar ist.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Sep. 2016)

Moin moin Teichholm,

Ich bin beeindruckt von deiner Filter kammer.
Wenn ich in ein paar Jahren mein eigenes Haus habe werde ich es genauso machen. 
Hätte ich gewusst das es einfach nur mit epoxid Harz und glasfasergewebe gemacht wird hätte ich das jetzt auch gemacht.  Denn da habe ich schon sehr gute Erfahrung mit durch meinen Schiffsmodellbau.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Teicholm (1. Okt. 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ich habe hier noch einen Kastenskimmer, den ich im nächsten Jahr dann in den umgebauten Teich aus GFK integrieren möchte.
Wie kann ich den nun an den Teich anbauen 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie das funktionieren könnte?
Ich muss ja zwischen dem Kasten und dem Flanschdeckel was stabiles zwischen bauen wo ich dann auch drauf laminieren kann.

    

Sicher könnte man das Problem lösen und einen Rohrskimmer einbaut. Das möchte ich aber nicht, da sich in unmittelbarer Nähe
ein Ahornbaum befindet und die Blätter den Rohrskimmer sofort verstopfen würden.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Okt. 2016)

Es gibt für Kastenskimmer...je nach Anbieter solche Verlängerungen um z. B. durch eine Mauer durch den Skimmer anzubauen. 

Gfk entweder direkt an den Flansch anlaminieren oder erst eine GFK Platte mit Dichtmittel an den Flansch ran.


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Okt. 2016)

Denke daran, was du im Winter mit dem Skimmereinlaß machst.

Für meinen zukünftigen Wandskimmer schwebt mir vor, zuerst einen 100er Flansch mit einem Stück KG mit Dichtung einige Zentimeter unter Wasser einzubauen.
Der Skimmer, welcher noch entwickelt werden muß, wird dann einfach in diesen Flansch gesteckt. Im Winter setze ich die Gummidichtung ins KG-Rohr und stecke einen Stopfen rein. So kann ich das Rohr Richtung Filter entleeren.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Okt. 2016)

Genau das ist einer der zwei Nachteile von Wandskimmern am Teich:

1. Können dort Fische reinschwimmen (gerade wenn Futter reintreibt und die Klappe vorne ist kein Hindernis)

2. Winter mit Eis

Da wird es eben einfallreich, wenn man den Kastenskimmer vor Eisdruck schützen will....wenn der komplett durchfriert- sind ggf. Frostschäden die Folge.

Bei meinen Rohrskimmern ziehe ich die einfach vom Rohr ab.
Entweder lasse ich da ca. 10cm unter OK Wasser endende Rohr stehen, oder ziehe das Rohr auch noch aus der in ca.50cm Tiefe aus der Muffe.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> einige Zentimeter unter Wasser einzubauen.


Und wie soll der.dann unter Wasser skimmen?


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe bei mir ja nun auch zwei Wandskimmer verbaut, habe zwar noch keinen Winter mit diesen Skimmern gehabt und werde das im ersten Winter wie folgt machen:

- da der Filter durchläuft, wird sich also das Wasser immer ein wenig in Bewegung befinden, was ein Zufrieren mindern könnte.
- zusätzlich werde ich einen Lüfterstein vorsehen, der direkt vor dem Skimmereinlauf oder gar im Skimmerablaufrohr bzw. im Korb liegt

- das mit dem Einschwimmen habe ich schon beobachten können, aber sie schwimmen nicht voll rein und bleiben vor der Tür stehen
- ersatzweise gibt es dafür mittlerweile auch Gitter, die man davor setzen könnte

- letzte Option - wenn nix mehr geht und es alles massiv zu frieren droht, __ senke ich den Wasserstand im Teich etwas, so dass der Einlauf frei liegt. Das sind bei mir aber auch nur knapp 5 cm Wasserstand. Alternativ habe ich auch noch Eisfreihalter-Heizstäbe mit Frostwarner die entweder im Rohr oder vor dem Einlauf platziert werden.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

Ich zitiere mich zuerst selbst:


> zuerst einen 100er Flansch mit einem Stück KG mit Dichtung einige Zentimeter unter Wasser einzubauen.


Der Flansch!
Ist ja beim Rohrskimmer nicht anders. Der wird auch irgendwo in der Tiefe angeschlossen.



> Genau das ist einer der zwei Nachteile von Wandskimmern am Teich:


Darum baue ich selbst. Fest installiert muß man den Skimmer trocken legen. Dürfte aber zu machen sein.

Gegen Fische kommen wieder meine Schlitze zum Einsatz. Vielleicht keine Klappe, aber davor noch eine Platte mit ca 5mm-Schlitzen über die gesamte Breite.
Eis? Deswegen wird er ja abmontiert. In den Flansch kommt ein Sieb und dient in der kühleren Zeit als Filterzulauf.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Jetzt habe ich es gefressen. 
Du willst ein Rohr mittels Flansch in den Teich führen und dann im Teich einen selbstgebauten Kastenskimmer montieren.
Naht der Winter wird der Skimmer demontiert und der Flansch mit einem Sieb verschlossen. 
Aber wäre da nicht ein Rohrskimmer sinnvoller???


----------



## Teicholm (2. Okt. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt für Kastenskimmer...je nach Anbieter solche Verlängerungen um z. B. durch eine Mauer durch den Skimmer anzubauen.



Ich schau mal bei dem Hersteller. Wenns nichts gibt schweiß ich mir aus Kunststoff was zusammen.

   

Die Skimmerklappe lässt sich schließen und von außen kann man zusätzlich eine Kunststoffplatte mit einschieben um das Teil im Winter außer Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

> Aber wäre da nicht ein Rohrskimmer sinnvoller???


Wie bekomme ich den Rohrskimer da fest?
Am Boden kann ich nichts befestigen/stellen. Also müßte da Rohr in U-Form von Skimer zum Flansch. Und da denke ich, daß er sich seitlich weg dreht, also er kippt dann um.


----------



## Teicholm (2. Okt. 2016)

Sorry, ich hab das mit der Zitat Funktion noch nicht raus.... und den ganzen Text mit reingepackt.
Kann ich das wieder ändern?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2016)

innerhalb einer Stunde kannst du das ändern. Geh in bearbeiten und lösche alles was du nicht haben willst aus dem Zitat heraus.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Wenn die Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist lassen sich deine eigenen Beiträge mit dem Button bearbeiten unter deinem Beitrag korrigieren. 
In den Flansch von innen, kannst du ein kurzes Stück Rohr mit Muffe einkleben und dann mit einem Bogen nach oben gehen. Das senkrechte Rohrende dann auf entsprechende Länge einkürzen und Skimmer drauf. 
Für den Winterbetrieb den  Skimmer abnehmen, Gitter rein und seitlich auf gewünschte Tiefe drehen.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

> In den Flansch von innen, kannst du ein kurzes Stück Rohr mit Muffe einkleben und dann mit einem Bogen nach oben gehen.


Mit dem 'nach oben gehen' verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wende es mal bitte auf meine Skizze an!

Teichseitig würde ich nur 5 Zentimeter KG raus schauen lassen. Mit einer Flex-Muffe könnte ich dann den Skimmer anschrauben, was ein Verdrehen verhindern könnte. Statt dem Skimmer schraube ich dann im Winter einen Stopfen rein. Mit den klassischen Gummidichtungen  quält man sich jedes Mal. Erst geht es schlecht rein, nach einem halben Jahr noch schlechter wieder raus.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2016)

Wenn du den Syphon weg lässt und gleich mit einem Bogen nach oben gehst hast du es doch.
Alternativ zur Muffe geht auch ein Konfix- Verbinder


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe aber vom Flansch bis Teichniveau bei maximalen Stand höchstens 10 cm. Minimal können das auch 5 cm werden. Ich komme am Rand nicht tiefer, dort ist eine Stufe.
Am Rohrskimmer ist ja dieses verschiebbare Rohr drauf. Bei mir ist da nichts mehr mit schieben.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Okt. 2016)

Alternativ schräg hoch gehen und einfach ein kg Rohr Bogen so weit drehen das das Wasser laufen kann? Koiroli auf YouTube hatte da mal berichtet das er so einen skimmer hatte.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe mir Koiroli mal verlinkt. Werde mir das bei Gelegenheit ansehen.
Ich bin ja noch am Ideen sammeln. Der Einbau geschieht sowieso erst nächstes Jahr. An meiner Absetztonne müssen noch die notwendigen Anschlüsse geschaffen werden.

Aber schon einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Okt. 2016)

Bau doch einfach den Robrdurchgang zum Teich und Robrskimmer in ca. 50cm Tiefe.

Auf der Teichseite wie beschrieben Stück KG mit oder ohne Muffe einkleben und dann Flexbogen aus Gummi oder KG Bogen nach oben.

Den Syphon nach unten kannst Du ja auf dem Weg zur  Filterkammer einbauen...oder in der Sammelkammer etwas tiefer ankommen.
-------
Du kannst auch senkrecht aus der Stufe per Flansch nach oben gehen.
Dann ist der Rohrbogen Richtung Filterkammer im Erdreich.

Im senkrechten ggf. KG 125. 
Dann passt der große Robrskimmer von Messner.
Die billigen Rohrskimmer für ca. 30 Euro sind Mist.
Die klemmen.immer.


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Okt. 2016)

> Bau doch einfach den Robrdurchgang zum Teich und Robrskimmer in ca. 50cm Tiefe.


So tief kannn ich nicht, weil:


> Ich komme am Rand nicht tiefer, dort ist eine Stufe.


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Aber das mit dem Syphon wird in Schwerkraft nur funktionieren wenn du in die Leitung zum Trommler ein Entlüftungs Tstück setzt. 
Ansonsten steht da Luft in der Leitung und du wunderst dich warum der Skimmer nicht zieht 
Ein unnötiger Widerstand der dir den Floh stark reduzieren wird ist es trotzdem und verleitet dazu noch zum ablagern von Schmodder.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Okt. 2016)

> Aber das mit dem Syphon wird in Schwerkraft nur funktionieren wenn du in die Leitung zum Trommler ein Entlüftungs Tstück setzt.


Ich habe gar keinen Trommler. 

Der Siphon war mehr symbolisch. Würde dann kurz mit 15° runter und auch wieder hoch kommen. So, daß ich den Skimmer angeschlossen kriege.


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2016)

Eben halt der Filter generell


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Okt. 2016)

Wenn es die Luftpumpe am Wochende man nicht tut.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mbQoJu8EfY_


----------



## Fräbel (3. Jan. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke!
> Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht
> Hab mal die Klammern gebaut. Da kann ich ja dann eine Seite mit in Beton fixieren
> 
> ...


Hey 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Klammern? 
Weil ich hab mir auch ein Schachtboden geholt für ein 400er Rohr unten 4x 160.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Jan. 2017)

Die Klammern habe ich mir aus Aluprofil gebogen, den Schachtboden dann versenkt und wie oben beschrieben
ein wenig Beton zur "doppelten Sicherheit" noch fixiert. Ich wollte mir die Option offen lassen ggf. diese beiden Anschlüsse
noch zu nutzen. Alles dicht und keine Probleme. Der Luftheberschacht mit Rohr wurde dann mit einem Spanngurt abgelassen. die Gurtenden über dem Schacht am Rohr festgebunden und alles mit Sand aufgefüllt. Der Boden über dem Schacht ist nur mit einer dünnen Schicht Beton überzogen und ohne Stahlmatten. 
Somit hast du die Möglichkeit hier auch mal wieder ran zu kommen.


----------



## sugger1234 (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo wie stark ist der Beton Boden in deinem Filterkeller


----------



## Teicholm (4. Jan. 2017)

10-12 cm mit Stahlmatten. Die Schicht um den Luftheberschacht ist 3cm und außen mit schmalen Styroporstreifen
von der Betondecke zum Filterkeller getrennt.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Jan. 2017)

ich verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit die sehr interessanten Beiträge über den Bau eines Trommelfilters. Leider kommt Marke Eigenbau für mich nicht in Frage.
Daher habe ich beschlossen, einen Trommelfilter PP35 zu kaufen.
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-35.html

Ich möchte die 3 x 110 er Einläufe am Boden haben um dann mit Standrohren ggf. zu schließen und somit auf eine Sammelkammer zu verzichten.
Der 200 er Auslauf soll ebenso in den Boden, was wohl auch kein Problem ist.
Es stellt sich die Frage, wie ich das dann mit Standrohren dicht bekomme und ob man somit auf ein Rückspülrohr verzichten kann.


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2017)

Du willst die Standrohre im TF nutzen!?  Ich bin mir nicht sicher und ich kann es mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das funktioniert und dann auch bei Bedarf abschließend dicht ist. Die nächste Frage, die sich mir dann stellt; Was macht man, wenn man den TF aus dem Filterkreislauf trennen und ausbauen/austauschen/oder außerhalb reparieren muss!?

Bei so einem Projekt und dem Grundpreis eines Trommlers jetzt 100,- € für 3 Zugschieber zu sparen, halte ich persönlich für den falschen Weg.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Jan. 2017)

ok, vielen Dank für die Info. Ich dachte mir, wenn die Einläufe schon mal am Boden sind....
Ich hoffe natürlich,dass der Trommelfilter ohne Reparatur einige Jahre hält und auch die Zugschieber dicht bleiben.
Wenn da einer raus muss darf ich dann auch mit einem Stopfen an dem betroffenen BA Taucher spielen.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe den PP50 Trommler und wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe Passen vorn in der Sammelkammer des Filters keine Standrohre rein oder es ist verdammt eng.
Kann gerne mal morgen messe.
Wie Zacky schon schrieb:
Was ist wenn etwas mit dem Filter sein sollte ??
Mach vor den Filter Zugschieber und gut.

Was meinst du mit Rückspülrohr?
Um die Rohre der  BAs zu reinigen ?
Das mache 1-2 mal im Jahr mit einem Rohrreiniger und dem Kärcher.
Da fahre ich einfach in die Zuläufe im Trommler.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Jan. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Wenn da einer raus muss darf ich dann auch mit einem Stopfen an dem betroffenen BA Taucher spielen.



Kannst Du musst du aber nicht gibt höchstens einen größeren Wasserwechsel.
Zumindest bei mir.
Sollte da ein Zugschieber undicht sein muss ich ca. 70-80cm Wasser ablassen und kann das Teil tauschen.


----------



## Fräbel (4. Jan. 2017)

Ok danke 
Na dann kann ich ja bald los legen sobald es mal wieder wärmer wird. Zwecks Beton. 
Was mich am meisten grault , ist den Schacht buddeln für den Luftheber. 1.70m tief in den Boden.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

Moin.

Ich habe den PP35 schon bei mir stehen. Schickes Teil soweit.
Standrohre würde man da aber nicht mehr rein bekommen.
Ich habe mir letztendlich auch die Standrohrkammer gespart und werde auf Zugschieber setzen.
Auch bei 3 Zuläufen wie bei dir.

Den Abgang habe ich mir dann unten im Trommelfilter einbauen lassen als DN200.

Verbauen werde ich das Ganze dann so:

Habe hier mal einige Wände weggelassen, damit man es besser sieht.
3 Zuläufe in den Trommler. 
Von da aus mit einem Luftheber ohne Schacht in die Bio.
  

Hier nochmal als andere Skizze.
  

Wenn du einen Filterkeller hast, könntest du das vielleicht auch so machen?
Bei mir hatte ich es so vorgesehen von Anfang an.

In meiner Baudoku kannst du den Keller in live sehen.
Ist aber auch noch alles im Rohbau.


----------



## Teicholm (4. Jan. 2017)

Tolle Sache, ich habe deine Baudoku auch schon verfolgt. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn du den PP35 schon
bei dir stehen hast 
Für Fräbel wäre der Luftheber ohne Schacht was....ich glaube der hat es nicht so mit 'Maulwurf'

spielen


----------



## Fräbel (5. Jan. 2017)

Naja ich hab bei mir schönen Lehmboden also sehr fest. Vorteil die Seitenwände fallen nicht so schnell zusammen


----------



## Teicholm (17. Jan. 2017)

Hier gehen mal die Planungen mit der Filterabdeckung weiter. Vor zwei Jahren haben wir uns eine Terrasse aus
Terraza Terrassenprofil bauen lassen. Da von dem Profil noch einiges übrig geblieben ist, möchte ich das Material gerne
für eine begehbare Filterabdeckung nutzen.
Es sind drei Klappen vorgesehen:

R1 darunter befindet sich der TF und entsprechende Verrohrung
R2 Biokammer
R3 LH und Kontrollgang

Da die Klappen nicht leicht sind (zwischen 125-150kg) werden jeweils zwei Gasdruckfedern verbaut.
Die Handkraft zum öffnen liegt bei 16-18kg (entspricht ca. eine Kiste Weizenbier)
Unter den Klappen wird dann noch Dämmung eingebaut so dass noch 3-4cm Spalt Maß für den Luftaustausch zwischen Mauer Oberkante und Klappe bleibt.
Wenn in zwei Wochen das erste Paar Federn eingetroffen ist, kann mein Stahlbauer anfangen.

Die in rot gehaltenen Anmerkungen in der Skizze sind für den "Gasdruckfederbauer"


----------



## Teicholm (17. Jan. 2017)

Ich hab noch was vergessen, das horizontale Abstandsmaß der Drehpunkte Klappe - Gasdruckfeder 
liegt zwischen 65 - 76 mm. Weniger geht laut Federn Hersteller nicht. Da kann man noch schön Dämmung anbringen.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Jan. 2017)

Das erste Paar Gasdruckfedern für eine Filterklappe ist eingetroffen.
Das war der Wunsch vom Stahlbauer damit er eine Vorstellung von der Größe und die genauen Maße der
Anschlüsse hat.

 

Jetzt können die Klappen mit den Halterungen für die Federn geschweißt werden. Ich denke, das wird ein paar Wochen dauern bis alles fertig ist.
Wenn die Gewichtsberechnungen der Klappen korrekt sind funktioniert es.


----------



## Teicholm (13. Feb. 2017)

Ich hab mal am Kastenskimmer weiter gebastelt. Die Verlängeung ist 24cm lang und passt somit gut
durch einen 17 er Schalstein..

 

Es kribbelt in den Fingern....vielleicht geht es schon am Wochendende mit den Arbeiten draußen weiter.


----------



## Teicholm (20. Feb. 2017)

immer noch schlecht Wetter Arbeit.
Den Temperaturfühler für den Teich wollte ich natürlich testen und der Carrera Traffo kam mir da gerade recht.
Auf Dauer ist das natürlich nix.
Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben, welchen Traffo ich hier für den Außenbereich nehmen könnte. der Thermometer
braucht 30V. Sorry leider kenne ich mich mit dem ganzen Elektrogedöns 0,0 aus. .
Vielleicht hat von euch einer ne Idee, wie und wo man das ganze anschließen könnte. 


  

Super wäre, wenn mir jemand gleich den passenden Link schicken könnte


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Super wäre, wenn mir jemand gleich den passenden Link schicken könnte


Google + Netzteil mit 30 V Ausgang 230V Eingang und du solltest schnell fündig werden.
Man will ja keine werbung für bestimmte Anbieter machen


----------



## Max (20. Feb. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> der Thermometer
> braucht 30V.


Hallo Gregor,

30 Volt erscheint mir als Betriebsspannung für einen Temperaturfühler ungewöhnlich. Kann es sein, dass die Leistung von 30VA gemeint ist. Den von dir abgebildeten Travo finde ich nach Suche bei Tante Goggel mit folgenden Angaben: _4-stufig, *9-12-15-20V*, 1,1A (22VA), Drehregler, grau, T 14.3 bzw. 4-stufig, *6-9-12-15V*, 1,2A (18VA), Drehregler, grau, T 14.1_

Such doch einfach mal bei dem großen Elektronikhändler der mit C.. anfängt und mit ..onrad endet.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Teicholm (20. Feb. 2017)

sorry es ist ein
*DEOK Digital-Thermometer Temperaturmessgerät -30 °c auf 70 °c Blaue LED DC 12V *


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Feb. 2017)

> ... der Thermometer braucht 30V.


Zeig mal, wo können wir das erkennen?


----------



## Teicholm (20. Feb. 2017)

Also 12V 
Dann brauch ich ein Netzteil mit 12V Ausgang.


----------



## Teicholm (5. März 2017)

Morgen kommt mein Trommelfilter  und langsam sollte der Schacht für den Kastenskimmer auch fertig werden.
Also wieder Grube ausheben und Grundsteine setzen. 

 

Der soll dann da rein.

 
Der Temperaturmesser ist auch soweit fertig. Wassertemperatur heute Mittag 8°.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. März 2017)

Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein. Ein Trafo für eine Temperaturanzeige? Was hat denn der für eine Leistungsaufnahme?

Da würde ich die Billigen mit 3 Meter Fühler und 4 LR44 bevorzugen.


----------



## Teicholm (5. März 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein. Ein Trafo für eine Temperaturanzeige? Was hat denn der für eine Leistungsaufnahme?


Der war nur zum Versuch gedacht. Mittlerweile ist hier ein VOLTCRAFT SNG-600-OW STECKERNETZTEIL dran.
Ich hoffe, das ist soweit ok.

Danke an Max und Rene`


----------



## teichinteressent (5. März 2017)

Auch das wäre mir noch zuviel. 
Wenn die 12V oder so durch eine Steuerung sowieso vorhanden sind, fände ich es in Ordnung.


----------



## Teicholm (5. März 2017)

Vielleicht kann ich ja an der TF Steuerung mit anschließen. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Teicholm (19. März 2017)

Leider komme ich momentan nicht so schnell voran wie ich eigentlich möchte 
Es stehen doch noch einige andere Frühjahrsarbeiten an, die erledigt werden wollen. Meine Obstbäume
sind auch noch nicht geschnitten....
Hier mal ein kleines Update.
Der Trommelfilter PP35 steht schon seit einer Woche in der Garage 

        

Hab mal rote Hütchen aufgestellt, damit hier keiner ran fährt 

Der Bereich für den Kastenskimmer ist auch fertig.
Eigentlich alles vorbereitet fertig zum Einbau.

     

Mal sehen vielleicht geht nächste Woche was weiter.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Apr. 2017)

Und es geht weiter... ich hab mal eine Bilderfolge eingestellt, wie es in den letzten Tagen weiter gegangen ist.

Die Siebdruckplatte für den TF ist auf vier Balken __ Douglasie 45x70 befestigt. Die Balken wurden mit Schwerlastwinkeln
und 10er Gewindestangen in der Wand verschraubt.


    

Die Wand habe ich mit Styrodurplatten verkleidet. Ich möchte im Winterbetrieb die Seiten auch schließen und ebenso
die Membranpumpe für den Luftheber unterbringen. Ich denke, die Abwärme hält sich vielleicht dann ganz gut in dem Kasten
und der Filter kann im Winter weiter mit 1/2 Leistung betrieben werden.
Unter der Siebdruckplatte könnte ich dann auch noch isolieren.

 

Das Rohr vorne ist später für eine Bachlaufpumpe gedacht.
Hier die Verrohrung. 2 x BA und 1 x Rohr zum LH.
Links ist das Rohr zum Kastenskimmer.

    

Momentan befülle ich wieder den Teich.Es fehlen noch 8cm dann kann ich auch den Skimmer und den TF in Betrieb nehmen.
Ich habe momentan eine Membranpumpe HAP 60 und eine BA offen.
Differenz vom Wasserstand in der Biokammer zum LH sind ca. 12cm. Ich kann aber nicht beurteilen ob das gut oder eher schlecht ist.
Der 200 er Luftheber ist ja noch nicht komplett getaucht.

Ich hab da noch was ganz ekliges:

Was sind das für __ Würmer? oder Fliegenlarven?

 

Schaut echt zum  aus. Sorry...


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Was sind das für __ Würmer? oder Fliegenlarven?


Sehen aus wie Kriebelmücken- Larven, unangenehme Biester.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Apr. 2017)

Unangenehm weil sie stechen oder können die Goldfische Probleme bekommen?


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Was sind das für __ Würmer? oder Fliegenlarven?


Tippe auf Kribbelmückenlarven ...... gutes Fischfutter.


----------



## Teicholm (17. Apr. 2017)

Es regnet ohne Ende und der Teich ist bis zum Überlauf gefüllt. Der Wasserstand im TF PP35 ist vorschriftsmäßig 16.50cm +2cm unter
Reservoirrand. Ist wohl die Kante wo der Deckel aufliegt - wird aber nicht weiter beschrieben.
Nun soll der Wasserstands Steuerungsblock so eingestellt sein, dass sich der erste Sensor 80 mm unter Normal Wasserstand befinden.
Ich denke, das ist der Wasserstand Teichniveau also ohne eingeschaltete Membranpumpe.
Wenn ich nun meine HP 60 anschalte, habe ich recht zügig eine Differenz von 8-10 cm zwischen dem Einlauf und dem Wasserstand
Trommelfilter und die Spülung läuft ewig.
Ich bin ein wenig ratlos......


----------



## Teicholm (17. Apr. 2017)

Hier noch zwei Bilder
Trommelfilterkammer ca. 1 Min. nach dem Spülvorgang.

     

momentan ist der Kastenskimmer und ein BA offen 

nach 10 Min.


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2017)

Sieb zu fein und Zufluss vom Teich zu gering.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2017)

kannst du die Zeiten zwischen den Spülungen verändern,

Am Anfang ist halt noch sehr viel schmutz im Wasser (viel spülen) das sollte aber in den nächsten tagen besser werden


----------



## Teicholm (17. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke, heute mach ich da nix mehr 
der Sieb ist Standard für den Filter - sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren. Leider kann ich keine Zeiten ändern - aber den Block mit den Wasserstandsfühlern könnte ich schon
noch anpassen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Teichholm,

ist der Teich oder der TF Neu?
Dann ist das ganz normal, mein TF läuft seit ca 2 Wochen durch, am Anfang hat er jede Minute gespült und dann alle 4 Minuten jetzt bin ich bei 10 Minuten.
Sieb hat 70my, es ist aber eine Menge kleiner Schwebstoffe im Teich.
Ich denke das gibt sich noch nach einiger Zeit.

Gruß
Teichfreund77


----------



## Teicholm (17. Apr. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> ist der Teich oder der TF Neu?


Der TF ist neu. Ich werde alles erst mal in Ruhe einstellen und beobachten........


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> alles erst mal in Ruhe einstellen und beobachten........


 das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung


----------



## Teicholm (20. Apr. 2017)

Der TF läuft jetzt. 
Das Problem wurde dann nach einem Anruf beim Händler recht schnell gelöst.
Die *Beschriftungen* der Anschlüsse für die Teichpumpe und Spülpumpe am Steuerpult des TF *waren vertauscht*.
Da ich jedoch den Anschluss für die Teichpumpe nicht  durch meinen  Membrankompressor belegt
hatte, konnte ich den Fehler auch nicht bemerken.
Momentan habe ich noch die HP 60 dran. Die läuft bei offenem Skimmer und BA erstaunlich gut und verbraucht 36W.
In den nächsten Tagen mache ich Versuche mit einer Secoh JDK S 80 liegt bei 50W bei 200mbar und die JDK S 100
soll bei 75W bei 200mbar liegen.


----------



## Teicholm (22. Apr. 2017)

So läuft der TF momentan mit der HP 60.
Sollte sich mal ein Fisch im Skimmer verirren fisch ich den mit dem Netz raus zurück
in den Teich.
 Das im Netz ist ein Blatt - kein Fisch.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/OyGOc6J68PU

ein BA ist auch noch offen.

An den Zulauf in die Biokammer kommt noch eine Verlängerung mit Abschäumer dran....


----------



## Teich4You (22. Apr. 2017)

Skimmer mit Querstreben für Fische sperren.
Neulich gab es erst ein Thema über den Killer-Skimmer in der Wand mit Todesfall.


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2017)

Ich versteh nicht warum die Wandskimmer immer so verteufelt werden Wenn ich mir überlege wie viele Fische schon im Korb von meinem Standskimmer lagen 
Da ich jedoch den Korb täglich lehren darf musste jedoch noch keiner Sterben. Der größte hatte im übrigen 30 cm und hing Kopf über im Skimmer.


----------



## Teicholm (22. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er macht. Ich finde es gut, dass man auf vieles aufmerksam gemacht wird. Ich hatte den Beitrag
mit dem toten Fisch im Wandskimmer auch gelesen. Da ich kleine Goldfische im Teich habe und mein Skimmer die Größe eines mittleren Aquariums hat - sehe ich
nicht unbedingt die Notwendigkeit hier zu vergittern. Da schwimmen die Goldfische doch glatt hindurch. Ich bin jeden Tag min. 2 x am Teich und schau nach ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Im Skimmer könnte ein __ Goldfisch wahrscheinlich mehrere Tage verbringen - Futter wäre auch genug da. 
Der Bottich ist echt XXL.


----------



## Teicholm (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich möchte einmal kurz über ein Malheur berichten, dass mir beim Anschluss einer BA Leitung an den TF passiert ist.

Der Teich war bis ca. 1,30 m mit Wasser befüllt. Nun musste ich im FK die beiden Rohre von den BA an den TF anschließen. Kurzum ich habe mir einen Verstellbaren Rohstopfen gekauft und ½ tauchend mit Neoprenanzug den BA verschlossen um die Leitung in den FK neu zu verlegen. Ging auch alles beim ersten BA soweit gut. Beim Zweiten hatte sich wohl der Stopfen etwas gelockert. Nein, es gab keine finale Kellerflutung. 

Ich hatte alles fertig montiert und auch die Schieber waren drin. Beim herausdrehen des Rohrstopfen hat es mir den, durch den anstehenden Druck regelrecht aus der Hand gerissen und er schoss durch die komplette Leitung und steckt nun zwischen Schieber und Eingang TF. Ich habe sofort den Schieber geschlossen, damit der Stopfen nicht wieder zurücktreibt und womöglich noch irgendwo im Rohr hängen bleibt.

Nun möchte ich ja nächste Woche meine neue Secoh JDK S 80 in Betrieb nehmen und den 2. BA natürlich auch. Ich habe mir nun eine Absperrblase gekauft um das Rohr im BA zu verschließen um den Stopfen aus der Leitung zu holen.

 

Ist hier noch etwas Wichtiges zu beachten? Ich frag lieber gleich……


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Apr. 2017)

Besteht den keine Möglichkeit die Leitung zwischen Schieber und Trommler zu lösen. Vielleicht kannst du den Stopfen dann irgendwie herauspobbeln. Oder wenn alles verklebt sein sollte die Leitung nahe am Schieber trennen und anschließend mit einer Langschiebemuffe (gibt es aber glaube ich nur in HT) wieder verbinden.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Apr. 2017)

Es ist nichts verklebt. Ich muss unterhalb vom Schieber ran, da ich die Muffe oben nicht verschieben kann.
Der in der Mitte ist es.

 

Blöd gelaufen.....und wieder was gelernt


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Ist hier noch etwas Wichtiges zu beachten? Ich frag lieber gleich……


Die Blasen können zumeist nicht viel Druck ab.... Ufpassen.
Da steht zumeist ein Max Druck in der Beschreibung.....Dicht ist es aber schon zuvor. Die meisten Kompressoren machen da viel mehr.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Apr. 2017)

Nun hast Du schon Flexmuffen vor und hinter den Schieber aber nicht genug Platz zum wegschieben...

Das waren so 11 cm Breite der Flexmuffen.
Wieviel Platz hast Du denn oben noch zum hochschieben.
Unten bekommst Du die Muffe komplett runtergeschoben?
Vielleicht ist soviel Platz zwischen den Rohren, dass Du den Schieber schräg aus der oberen Muffe ziehen kannst.

Wenn  nicht....5cm vom unteren Rohr absägen.
Dann ist 2,5cm Lücke  bei der Montage. Egal...Flexmuffe ist breit  genug.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Apr. 2017)

Danke, klassische Fehlkonstruktion....oben ist kein Platz mehr....ich bekomme den Stopfen irgendwie raus....muss halt
aufpassen, dass die Blase gut dicht ist. Geht ja nicht lange. Die untere Muffe kann ich noch nach unten schieben.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Apr. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da steht zumeist ein Max Druck in der Beschreibung...



Es sind 0,70 bar. Ich mach das nicht mit dem Kompressor sondern mit einer Fahrrad Hubpumpe. Hier kann ich den geringen Druck besser
kontrollieren und ablesen.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Apr. 2017)

> ich bekomme den Stopfen irgendwie raus


Stopfen immer nur bis 1cm vor Ende rein drücken!
So kann er mit einem Werkzeug oder Holz raus gehebelt werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Ich mach das nicht mit dem Kompressor sondern mit einer Fahrrad Hubpumpe. Hier kann ich den geringen Druck besser
> kontrollieren und ablesen.


Besser ist es. 

Wenn man sich überlegt das man Fahrradreifen mal locker mit 3 Bar aufpumpt, ist so eine Blase gefühlt mit dem Mund auf zu blasen.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Apr. 2017)

> Wenn man sich überlegt das man Fahrradreifen mal locker mit 3 Bar aufpumpt, ist so eine Blase gefühlt mit dem Mund auf zu blasen.


Den Fahrradschlauch ohne Mantel würdest du auch nicht auf 3 Bar aufpumpen. Das Drumherum macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab das bei mir zum Dichtigkeitstest mit nem schnöden Luftbalon gemacht.
Der hat 1,5m Wassersäule tropfenfrei dichtgehalten (im DN125 KG-Rohr).
Ich musste nur dafür sorgen, dass der Ballon nicht aus dem Rohr gedrückt wurde.
Hat super geklappt und hat nur 10Cent gekostet.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Teicholm (6. Mai 2017)

Ich hab den Stopfen raus bekommen und schon seit zwei Tage die Secoh JDK S 80 im Einsatz.
Ich denke, die Membranpumpe ist absolut ausreichend. Der Verbrauch liegt bei 38W.
Es stellt sich für mich nun die Frage, ob das System wirklich optimal läuft. Ich kann natürlich mit einem Müllsack
auslitern....gibt es sonst noch Kriterien oder Merkmale...die darauf schließen lassen, dass die erwarteten min. 27.000l/h
auch erreicht werden können?


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2017)

ultraschallmessung würde es zweifelsfrei ermitteln!


----------



## Teicholm (6. Mai 2017)

Ich dachte mir schon, dass diese Antwort kommt.

 

Ich denke, dann nehme ich den Müllsack.......


----------



## Teicholm (12. Mai 2017)

Nach mehreren Messungen mit einem 120L Müllsack sind wir auf das Ergebnis von 27.000 Liter/h gekommen.
Es schaut alles so unspektakulär aus, wenn man so in die Biokammer auf den LH schaut.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Die Secoh JDK S 80 passt und die 38W Verbrauch auch.

      

sitzt der LH mit 4cm unter Niveau zu tief?

Leute, ich muss sagen ihr habt mich super unterstützt.  

Jetzt kommen noch die Kleinigkeiten und nächste Woche höheneverstellbare Deckel Marke Eigenbau für die BA. 
Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Es schaut alles so unspektakulär aus, wenn man so in die Biokammer auf den LH schaut.


 ja, leider keine bunten Lichter, Feuerwerk und so


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Mai 2017)

> Jetzt kommen noch die Kleinigkeiten und nächste Woche höheneverstellbare Deckel Marke Eigenbau für die BA.


Da warte ich mal ganz gespannt!


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2017)

Durch die grossen LH Durchmesser sieht der Volumenstrom immer sehr wenig aus.
Schön, wenn es so sparsam läuft und alle Saugstellen zugleich vernünftig ziehen.
Auch wenn die Müllsackmessung sicher grob ist, ist es ein Anhaltspunkt, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Teicholm (18. Mai 2017)

Die Edelstahleinsätze für die BA sind fertig. Der Deckel ist durch die Gewindestange einstellbar.
Der Einsatz kann zur Reinigung aus dem BA gezogen werden. Ich denke, das ist keine neue Idee - aber gehört
auch zu meiner Teichdoku. 

       

Die Gewindestange muss ich noch entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## Teicholm (17. Juni 2017)

Nachdem mein TF nun einige Wochen läuft hat sich der Spülintervall so bei 20-30 Min eingependelt. 
Ich denke, das ist auch soweit ok - aber der Wasserverbrauch von ca. 120l am Tag war mir dann doch zu hoch.
Mein Schmutzwasserschacht war jeden Tag voll und ich musste min. 1 x am Tag abpumpen.
Also hab ich mir eine zweite Tauchpumpe gekauft und so im Schacht aufgehängt, dass sie etwa den Wasserstand bis Schachtmitte
abpumpt und in den TF zurückführt. Das alles wird mit eine Wasserpegelschalter gereglet.

        

Funktioniert ganz gut. So kann ich das Schmutzwaser bei Bedarf in den Gemüsegarten gießen.
Wenn nun der Schacht voll ist, die Tauchpumpe auf 1/2 Höhe einschaltete und das Wasser zurück in den TF gepumpt wird,
schaltet der nach 3-4 Minuten ein und spült. Das war es aber auch. Danach ist er wieder bei 20 Min.
Fazit: Der Schmutz setzt sich doch recht schnell im Schacht am Boden ab.
Nachteil: Da ich keine Zeitverzögerung beim Wasserpegel "Voll" habe, landen die letzten 2,50L Schmutzwasser natürlich direkt wieder im TF.
Daher auch der Spülintervall nach 3.4 Min. Das kleine Problem kann man aber auch noch lösen denke ich.


----------



## Teicholm (25. Juni 2017)

Hier mal wieder was zum Thema Fische im Kastenskimmer.

    

Wieder mal drei ins Netz gegangen. Den Fischen kann gar nix passieren. Netz raus und ab in den Teich.

Endlich konnten wir auch die begehbare Filterabdeckung montieren....

         

Wenn alles verlegt ist, kommen noch Styrodurplatten unter die Abdeckung. Den TF wird man dann kaum noch hören, und der Keller ist
auch etwas isoliert....
Das ganze Stromgedöns kommt aus dem Keller raus und wird in einen Schaltschrank am FK gelegt.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2017)

> Wieder mal drei ins Netz gegangen. Den Fischen kann gar nix passieren. Netz raus und ab in den Teich.


Nix passieren würde ich nicht sagen.

Wenn man die Fische zeitnah findet passiert ihnen nichts. Treiben sie aber stundenlang in der doch recht starken Strömung, steht es nicht gut um sie.
Ich habe mal einen kleine Koi 10cm aus meiner Absetztonne gefischt, tot. Relativ viel Platz, aber eben die Strömung.


----------



## tosa (25. Juni 2017)

Die Filterkammerabdeckung hat Stil und sieht sehr durchdacht aus.


----------



## Teicholm (25. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nix passieren würde ich nicht sagen.


Ok, ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Ich meine damit, dass die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit auf jeden Fall höher
ist, als unmittelbar von einer Pumpe angesaugt zu werden oder im Trockenen zu liegen weil es den Skimmer leerzieht....
Sicher ist es auch nicht die "Goldene Lösung"....Ich kontrolliere unter der Woche morgens und abends. Die Fische, die bisher hier drin waren haben 
überlebt und danach einen "Mordshunger" gehabt.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Juni 2017)

Bei meinem Teich Rundgang heute Morgen habe ich eine Laichenden __ Goldfisch zwischen zwei Sandsteinplatten herausgeholt. Er hatte sich total verkeilt
und etwas wund gescheuert. Ich hoffe, er geht mir nicht ein. Vor lauter Tatendrang war der Elektrozaun am Wasser auch nicht abgestellt....


Guten Morgen!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Vor lauter Tatendrang war der Elektrozaun am Wasser auch nicht abgestellt....


----------



## Teicholm (1. Juli 2017)

Der Abschäumer ist auch mal soweit fertig. Die Baumaße hab ich mir hier im Forum abgekupfert. Am Anfang hing einfach ein Eimer
am Rohrausgang um zu sehen ob alles funktioniert. Nun hab ich mir das Teil hier gebaut. Einfach ein Behälter aus KG Rohr mit seitlichem
Lüftungsdeckel. Den Lüftungsabzweig musste ich etwas höher setzen weil hier der ganze Schaum rausgekommen ist.Die Bohrung im Deckel ist so groß, dass die Luft ohne Pfeifgeräusche entweichen kann. 
Die Gewindestange aus Edelstahl als Halterung für den Behälter.

         

Bei Einschieben der Gewindestange hab ich immer rumpfrimeln müssen um die gegenüberliegende Bohrung zu finden.
Nun ist die Seite aufgebohrt und zur Befestigung kommt eine Gewindebüchse rein.


----------



## Teicholm (6. Juli 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Nachteil: Da ich keine Zeitverzögerung beim Wasserpegel "Voll" habe, landen die letzten 2,50L Schmutzwasser natürlich direkt wieder im TF.
> Daher auch der Spülintervall nach 3.4 Min. Das kleine Problem kann man aber auch noch lösen denke ich.



Ich hab mir mal folgendes gebastelt, um das Schmutzwasser direkt an die Tauchpumpe zu bringen. 
Das 40 er Rohr wird noch um 1,20m bis kurz vor den Schachtboden verlängert.

       

Sollte funktionieren und zum reinigen kann man den Deckel abziehen und ggf. auch das Entwässerungsrohr herausziehen.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Juli 2017)

Nach nun drei Wochen kann ich sagen, dass das System so recht gut funktioniert. Durch die Rohrverlängerung landet die Schmodderbrühe
direkt am Schachtboden und kann (sollte) bei Bedarf - spätestens jedoch nach 3 Tagen - rausgepumpt werden. Der Gemüsegarten, die Stauden...gedeihen prächtig. Wenn der Intervall nicht eingehalten wird, verklumpt das ganze und kann nicht mehr abgepumpt werden. 
Hat also alles seine Vor -und Nachteile. 
Fakt ist, der Schmodder setzt sich komplett ab und ich kann das verbleibende Wasser dem Teich wieder zurückführen.
Der TF Intervall ändert sich dadurch* nicht* wesentlich und liegt mittlerweile bei ca. 40 min.


----------



## Teicholm (11. Aug. 2017)

Das schlechte Wetter fordert wieder Innendienst  und neue Bastelarbeiten. Momentan ist noch eine Durchlauf UVC im Einsatz, die ich gerne durch
eine getauchte Version ersetzen möchte.
Hierzu habe ich ein Edelstahl DN100mm Fallrohr und ein Amalgam Tauch Strahler von Rota in 52 Watt gekauft. Zwei Edelstahlmuffen halten die  verschraubten Gewindestangen. Sollte das Edelstahlrohr vom Ø zu groß sein, kann ich alles einfach wieder abschrauben und ein kleineres Rohr anbringen.
Der Tauchstrahler soll am LH Ausgang seinen Platz finden.


        

Die UVC Lampe hat eine Länge von ca. 50cm. Das Rohr ist 60cm lang.
Vielleicht bleibt es am WE doch irgendwann zur Installation trocken. Bilder folgen.....

Euch allen ein trockenes, sonniges und erholsames Wochenende.


----------



## Teicholm (16. Aug. 2017)

Die Filterabdeckung ist fertig, die UVC verbaut. Jetzt muss noch mein Elektriker kommen und das ganze Stromgedöns in eine Schaltkasten
außen am Filter packen....
Die Klappen werden unten noch mit Styrodur gedämmt und die Außenwand verkleidet, noch einige Kleinigkeiten sind zu erledigen....ich berichte weiter.

                   



2018 kommt dann der Teichumbau......


----------



## tosa (16. Aug. 2017)

kannst du mir mal einen Tipp geben wo man diese Leiter auf Bild 3, 5, 6 herbekommt???

ansonsten sieht das doch gut aus....


----------



## Teicholm (16. Aug. 2017)

Hab ich bei Hailo in Haiger direkt bestellt. Das sind Montage Schachtleitern feuerverzinkt mit ein mal 5 und die andere mit 6 Sprossen. Wandhalter nicht vergessen...
Alternativ zu den Bolzenankern kann man auch aus M10 er Edelstahlgewindestange Stücke Schneiden und in die Schachtwand als Halterungen einkleben...


----------



## Teicholm (18. Aug. 2017)

der nächste   kommt bestimmt....
daher möchte ich die Filterklappen innen mit 60mm Styrodur verkleiden. Zwischen TF und Außenwand befinden sich bereits zwei 
Styrodurplatten. Die Stirnseiten werden ebenso entsprechend verkleidet.
Im Winterbetrieb soll der TF mit einen BA und meiner Membranpumpe HAP 60 weiter laufen.
Da die Membranpumpe sehr viel Wärem abstrahlt, ist mein Gedanke, sie neben dem TF mit in die isolierte Kammer zu hängen.....ist das alles so sinnvoll
und muss ich noch etwas beachten?


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2017)

Membranpumpe einfach mit in den Filterkeller und gut.  Wenn möglich immer OK Wasserspiegel aufstellen.

Saugleitungen alle offen lassen.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Membranpumpe einfach mit in den Filterkeller und gut. Wenn möglich immer OK Wasserspiegel aufstellen.


Oder Rückschlagventil verbauen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Saugleitungen alle offen lassen.


Würde ich auch so machen. Werde ich so machen muss es heißen.


----------



## Teicholm (24. Aug. 2017)

ich habe den TF PP35 nun 4 Mon. in Betrieb und möchte nun mal das Kunststoffgewebe reinigen. 
Einige reinigen mit Hochdruckreiniger oder Zitronensäure, 15% Salzsäure....
Ich würde Zitronenscheiben nehmen oder evtl. Essig mit einer Bürste auf den Sieb aufgetragen....echt keine Ahnung 
was sinnvoll und schonend zum Gewebe ist....


----------



## tosa (24. Aug. 2017)

Nimm Zitronensäure, das löst den Biobelag. Salzsäure ist vom Handling blöd, Kärcher kann das Gewebe beschädigen.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Aug. 2017)

Ich nehme den Hochdruckreiniger, Düsenabstand zum Gewebe ca. 10 cm. Anfangs vorsichtig probieren. Mit Säure, oder Pulver habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Teicholm (24. Aug. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Nimm Zitronensäure, das löst den Biobelag


als Pulver......und wie lange etwa einwirken lassen 10 min.???
Das mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ist mir zu knifflig.....


----------



## tosa (24. Aug. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> als Pulver......und wie lange etwa einwirken lassen 10 min.???



als Pulver, ein paar Minuten einwirken lassen, dann langsam weiterdrehen. funktioniert bei mir eigentlich immer bestens.... gut habe EBF, aber ein TF ist nicht groß anders.....


----------



## Teicholm (27. Aug. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Die Klappen werden unten noch mit Styrodur gedämmt




  

Auf die Innenwange kommt noch ein Streifen 5cm Styrodur, daher sitzen die S. Halter leicht nach innen versetzt. Abschließend kommt noch ein S. Rahmen 
außen rum. Von Unterkante S. Rahmen bis Oberkante Schalsteinabschluß sind es dann noch 2cm zur Belüftung. 
Das Spülgeräusch vom TF ist mittlerweile auch merklich gedämpfter....


----------



## Teicholm (24. Sep. 2017)

Langsam sollte auch mal die Skimmer Abdeckung fertig werden. 
Zum fertig montieren hat dann die Zeit am Samstag leider doch nicht mehr gereicht.

        

Ich muss da noch ein wenig rumtüfteln....


----------



## Teicholm (6. Okt. 2017)

Bin zwar mit der Skimmer Abdeckung immer noch nicht fertig aber der Kastenskimmer hat in den letzten
stürmischen Tagen seinen Dienst unter Beweis gestellt und alle Ahornblätter vom Teich gefischt.
'Blättertaufe' bestanden.

          

Da mein Elektriker dieses Jahr leider keine Zeit mehr hat, bekam die TF Steuerung mal ein trockenes und provisorisches
Plätzchen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

Na da wird sich ja dein Elektriker freuen und gleich die ersten aufschreie wegen dem Abstand kommen.
Ansonsten sieht doch schon  aus.
Aber warum hast du den Skimmer mit normalem Holz eingefasst, passt optisch nicht so ganz zu deinem Holzdeck


----------



## Teicholm (6. Okt. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na da wird sich ja dein Elektriker freuen und gleich die ersten aufschreie wegen dem Abstand kommen.



Ja, der Aufschrei kommt bestimmt - auch hier im Forum 
Da die Badesaison für 'Normalsterbliche' beendet sein sollte....bleibt das mal vorerst so. 
Wenn zum Aufschrei *vom Elektriker *dann Taten folgen um so besser. Ich werde es ihm gleich mal zeigen, was gebastelt wurde. 
Das Holz passt noch nicht farblich zum Filter - da gebe ich Dir Recht. Aber Akazie dunkelt deutlich nach und ist dann so grau wie meine Haare...


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Okt. 2017)

Die Wahl des Standortes des Steuerungskästchens hat den Vorteil, dass dieses bei einem Rohrbruch im Keller nicht geflutet wird.
Hauptsache, es ist eine vernünftige Unterverteilung mit FI etc. im Trockenen davor gebaut.
VDE Freunde würden noch raten, die Eisenkonstruktion der Klappen zu erden.

Genauer hinsehende erkennen eine Hochspanungsleitung, die um den Teich herum verlegt wurde.

Die Filterkellerklappen sind sauber gebaut! Irgendwie fehlt da sicher noch etwas Randverkleidung und ggf. eine winddichte Abdeckung am Rand.


----------



## Teicholm (6. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Wahl des Standortes des Steuerungskästchens hat den Vorteil, dass dieses bei einem Rohrbruch im Keller nicht geflutet wird.
> Hauptsache, es ist eine vernünftige Unterverteilung mit FI etc. im Trockenen davor gebaut.



Das Kästchen lag Wochen lang im Keller...die Kabel bis zum FK hat ein Fachmann gelegt...Erdkabel und FI und was noch so
dazu gehört. Also vernünftig installiert.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> VDE Freunde würden noch raten, die Eisenkonstruktion der Klappen zu erden.



Danke für den Hinweis. Wird noch erledigt - aber die Hochspannungsleitung ist geerdet. Dank einer Anleitung für Amateur Elektriker 

Ja, ja die Randverkleidung...kommt noch. Material ist da nur an dem Faktor Zeit in Verbindung mit dem derzeitigen Wetter hapert es momentan ein wenig...
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch den 'Goldenen Oktober', den ich uns allen sehr wünsche.


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Gregor,

auch die Idee der Folienbefestigung mit dem Lochband ist nicht ohne  gut für runde Ecken


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2017)

Dass keiner denkt ich wäre schon im Winterschlaf 

      

Die Abdeckung über dem FT ist soweit mal fertig. Die Luftleitung vom Membranlüfter zum LH hab ich mit einem Rückschlagventil versehen und
die Membranpumpe zum TF reingehängt. Unter der Membranpumpe befindet sich die Spülpumpe vom TF.
Mit einem Seitenteil aus Siebdruckplatte mit Styrodur wurde dann die eine Seite vom TF abgedichtet. Zwischen dem TF und der Betonwand sind auch noch
Styrodurplatten. Somit ist alles dicht.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Wärme der Membranpumpe nutzen könnte.
In diesen Raum habe ich eine Temperaturfühler gehängt. Ich war erstaunt, wie sich hier die Wärme hält.
Da es bisher noch nicht wirklich kalt war kann ich bisher nur folgenen Wert geben
Außentemperatur 7°C 
Im Innenraum 13. 50°C

Am Montag kommt dann noch die Abdeckung f. den Skimmer......ich berichte weiter.

Erst mal ein schönes WE


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Okt. 2017)

Wenn die Membranpumpe oberhalb Wasserspiegel steht, brauchst Du kein extra Rückschlagventil in der Luftleitung.
Das erzeugt ggf. mehr Druck an der Pumpe und reduziert die Luftleistung.

Die Membranbelüfter verschließen bei Membranpumpe aus die Luftleitung.......Rückschlagventil also bereits eingebaut....
-----
Im Winterbetrieb reicht die Abwärme der Pumpen und die Wassertemp. für einen frostfreien Filterkeller aus.

Wie ist die Wassertemp.?


----------



## tosa (28. Okt. 2017)

und wie bekommt die Membranpumpe frische Luft? Bei einem hermetisch abisolierten Raum verbraucht diese die Luft sehr schnell. Rechne einfach mal den Luftdurchsatz der Pumpe (als Beispiel 100l/min x 60min = 6000l/h und berechne dazu mal den Rauminhalt deines Filters. Und was pumpt dann die Membranpumpe in das Wasser?


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Okt. 2017)

frostfreier Filterkeller != hermetisch abisolierter Raum

Nur weil es frostfrei ist, muß es nicht dicht sein!


----------



## tosa (28. Okt. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> frostfreier Filterkeller != hermetisch abisolierter Raum
> 
> Nur weil es frostfrei ist, muß es nicht dicht sein!



dann muss die Öffnung aber mindestens 100l/min im Beispiel durchlassen. und für mich sieht das zwar alles sehr wertig aus, aber auch sehr abgedichtet. Aber da du das wahrscheinlich besser beurteilen kannst bin ich hier gerne raus....


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Okt. 2017)

> dann muss die Öffnung aber mindestens 100l/min im Beispiel durchlassen.


Druckseitig hast du einen Schlauch vielleicht 18/22. Dann würden saugseitig also 2x 18/22 reichen, schätze ich.
So undicht ist die Abdeckung garantiert!


----------



## tosa (28. Okt. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Druckseitig hast du einen Schlauch vielleicht 18/22. Dann würden saugseitig also 2x 18/22 reichen, schätze ich.
> So undicht ist die Abdeckung garantiert!



na, ob da deine Berechnung der Schläuche passt? Druckseitig reden wir schon von 200mbar. da sollte da nichts direkt angesaugt wird deutlich mehr sein. 

Für mich sieht die schon sehr dicht aus.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2017)

Es ist absolut nicht dicht. Ich habe zwischen der Isolierung auf der ganzen Klappenlänge 2cm und mehr Luft.
Kann man auf dem zweiten Bild sehr gut erkennen. Die Pumpe läuft einwandfrei. Die Membranpumpe hat genug Luft aber die 
Wärme hält sich recht gut in der Kammer. Da die Kalte Luft nach unten fällt sollte hier auch für frische Luft reichlich gesorgt sein.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> und wie bekommt die Membranpumpe frische Luft? Bei einem hermetisch abisolierten Raum verbraucht diese die Luft sehr schnell.



Es ist absolut nicht dicht. Ich habe zwischen der Isolierung auf der ganzen Klappenlänge 2cm und mehr Luft.
Kann man auf dem zweiten Bild sehr gut erkennen. Die Pumpe läuft einwandfrei. Die Membranpumpe hat genug Luft aber die 
Wärme hält sich recht gut in der Kammer. Da die Kalte Luft nach unten fällt sollte hier auch für frische Luft reichlich gesorgt sein.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie ist die Wassertemp.?



werde ich morgen messen.


----------



## Teicholm (28. Okt. 2017)

Ich werde in regelmäßigen Abständen Temperaturmessungen durchführen. Richtig interessant wird es aber denke ich
erst unter 0°C. 
Da mein TF alle 45 min. spült gehe ich auch davon aus. dass durch die deutlich höhere Temperatur das Wasser das vor und hinter der Spülpumpe
steht entsprechend vorgewärmt wird damit ein Zufrieren der Spüldüsen bei extremen Temp. vermieden wird. 
ggf. könnte man in einem Versuch auch den Schlauch noch etwas verlängern.
Vielleicht klingt es wie Spielerei aber interessant ist es allemal.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Okt. 2017)

Wenn wir das Beispiel von Tosa nehmen, 100 l  /min 

Die beförderst du auf der Druckseite der Pumpe durch einen 18 / 22 mm Schlauch. Der Schlauch hat einen einen freien Querschnitt von 2,54 cm² da würde ich versuchen den Lufteinlass ca 5 x so groß also ca 13 cm² groß zu machen. Sonst wird auf der Saugseite ein Widerstand entstehen den die Pumpe überwinden muss.

D.h. dein Luftspalt an der Klappe ist eigentlich zu groß, und es dringt unötig viel kalte Luft ein. Eine kleine Öffnung birgt aber auch die Gefahr das sich Laub oder sonstiges Zeug davor setzt, da muss man den goldenen Mittelweg finden


----------



## Teicholm (29. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die beförderst du auf der Druckseite der Pumpe durch einen 18 / 22 mm Schlauch. Der Schlauch hat einen einen freien Querschnitt von 2,54 cm² da würde ich versuchen den Lufteinlass ca 5 x so groß also ca 13 cm² groß zu machen. Sonst wird auf der Saugseite ein Widerstand entstehen den die Pumpe überwinden muss.



Danke, für eure Beiträge. Ich habe ja die Secoh JDK-S-80...ausrechnen kann ich mir das ja nun noch selbst.
Ich werde jetzt mal noch zwei Querstreifen Styrodur an der Filterklappe anbringen und dann mit dem Temperaturtest beginnen.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Okt. 2017)

Wenn bei Euch die Luft des LH in der Biokammer entweicht, bleibt diese im Filterkeller im Kreislauf.

Aber nur bei hermetisch dichtem Deckel
..ich vermute die meisten haben keine gasdichten Klappen am Filterkeller oder Schuppen verbaut.
Jede kleine Ritze hat in Summe genügend Querschnitt für Luft.

Zudem.....wo geht denn die Spülrinne hin...offen in Richtung Kanal oder Sickerschächte...offen.
Bei mir geht ein offener Teichüberlauf in 40m lange Drainageleitungen...die sind spätestens an der Dachrinne offen.
Da bekommt der Filterkeller genügend Frischluft, die ggf. Im Winter durch die Erde vorgewärmt wird.

Meine Luftleitung ist aus 25mm PVC.
Die Ansaugbohrung der Membranpumpe ist noch kleiner.

Ein KG 100 als Schuztzrohr für Kabel geht bei mir auch noch aus dem Keller in den Schuppen. ...Verteilerschacht...und auch so 60m quer durch den Garten...Verteilerschächte....

Genug Möglichkeiten der Luftzufuhr.

Wer mag, stellt mal die Belüfterpumpe ins freie
.kalte Ansaugluft und misst einmal die Temperatur druckseitig....
Ich habe das irgendwann mal gemacht...

Spätestens dann ist die Idee vom Vereisen des Teiches durch LH vom Tisch...
Zudem Luft ein schlechtes Wärmeträgermedium ist.
Teichwasser ist da der bessere Frostschutzfaktor....wenn die Filteranlage gedrosselt weiterläuft.


----------



## tosa (29. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> offen in Richtung Kanal oder Sickerschächte.


und du möchtest diese "Abgase" in deinen Teich pumpen?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Okt. 2017)

Nein. Diesen Duft will ich ja dem Teichwasser nicht zumuten.
Meine Drainageleitung stinkt aber nicht....da ist kein Abwasser drin.....

Bei dem TF Ablauf geht dieser in einen Sickerschacht...der wiederum etwas lufttdichter ist als die irgendwann an der Regenrinne offenen Drainagen.

Der wesentlich offenere Faktor ist bei mir das Kabelleerrohr KG 100 zum Schuppen.
Da ist genug Querschnitt frei...
......
Bei einem gut abgedichteten Filterkellerdeckel und nur dem je nach Satzung des jeweiligen
verm. widerrechtlichen offenen Kanalanschluss 
als einzige "Luftquelle"  hast Du natürlich Recht.
Da sollte man sich um die Belüfterpumpen im allgemeinen Gedanken machen und ggf. ein ansaugen der Miefluft vermeiden.
Eine Rückschlagklappe für 89€ in das Kanalrohr käme da sowieso rein und der Membrankompressor bekäme eine extra Kiste mit Frischluftanschluss Filterkellerluftunabhängig.
Aber diesen Fall haben wir Beide ja nicht.
----
Selbst mein Haus ist trotz sorgfältiger Bauweise und guten Dichtungen nie ganz luftdicht.
Ansonsten würde mein atmosphärischer Gaskessel und der Karminofen nicht funktionieren.
Habe damals ....vergessen ein dickes Rohr als Frischluftzufuhr zu verlegen.
Ist aber alles OK, mit entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen versehen und vom schwarzen Mann abgenommen.

Die Deckel meines Filterkellers aus Spanplatte liegen ohne Dichtung auf den Holzbalken auf und haben an den Stossfugen auch keine Dichtung.
Da geht genug Luft durch.
Selbst die Grobspanplatte.....ist praktisch  nicht luftdicht...da kann man etwas überspitzt durchpusten..


----------



## Teicholm (30. Okt. 2017)

Die Skimmer Abdeckung ist nun auch fast fertig. Zum Styrodur ranschrauben waren leider die Schrauben zu lang - und ehrlich gesagt
ich hatte keine Lust mehr. Die Abdeckung wiegt genau 22kg. Eine kleine Gasdruckfeder verringert die Kraft zum Anheben des Deckels auf 2,50kg.
Da ich die Klappe zwei mal am Tag zur Kontrolle öffnen muss, macht das denke ich schon Sinn.

  

Vielleicht stellt sich der Ein oder Andere die Frage warum ich so eine stabile und aufwändige Abdeckung überhaupt gebaut habe. Da der Einstieg in den geplanten kleinen Schwimmteich über die Filterklappe mit einer Leiter geplant ist und ich meine Jungs kenne, stehen die bestimmt auch mal da drauf......
Mahnen und Erinnern hilft leider nichts gegen VERGESSEN....daher ist Stabilität das höchste Gebot.


----------



## Teicholm (1. Nov. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie ist die Wassertemp.?



momentan 9,50°C in 50cm Tiefe bei einer Außentemperatur von 6°C.


----------



## Teicholm (16. Dez. 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Die Skimmer Abdeckung ist nun auch fast fertig. Zum Styrodur ranschrauben waren leider die Schrauben zu lang - und ehrlich gesagt
> ich hatte keine Lust mehr. Die Abdeckung wiegt genau 22kg. Eine kleine Gasdruckfeder verringert die Kraft zum Anheben des Deckels auf 2,50kg.
> Da ich die Klappe zwei mal am Tag zur Kontrolle öffnen muss, macht das denke ich schon Sinn.
> 
> ...



Für alle, die planen ihre Filterabdeckung aus Holz mit Gasdruckfeder auszustatten.
Bitte unbedingt bei der Berechnung der Federkraft mit berücksichtigen, dass die Holzabdeckung bei entsprechend nasser Witterung deutlich schwerer wird.
Meine Klappe bleibt bei Dauerregen im geöffneten Zustand nicht mehr oben. 
Ich werde wohl die Feder leicht versetzen müssen


----------



## samorai (16. Dez. 2017)

Decke doch die Abdeckung( Luke) ab, mit Abstandshalter und Blech oder Folie.

Passt aber bestimmt nicht zur gesamten Ansicht.


----------



## Teicholm (17. Dez. 2017)

Ich denke da an verzinktes Stahlblech. Dann passt es auch optisch wieder besser zu den Filterkeller Klappen.
Arbeit für 2018......zum Teich Umbau.


----------



## samorai (17. Dez. 2017)

Alu gibt es in fast jeder Farbe, ist leichter und rostet nicht an den Schnitt-Kanten.


----------



## Teicholm (8. März 2018)

Der erste Winter mit der neuen Filterabdeckung ist wohl vorbei. Bis auf Tage mit deutlichen Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich unter 0°C konnte ich den Trommelfilter bei einer Wassertemperatur von nicht unter 1,2°C durchlaufen lassen. An den letzten strengen Frosttagen musste ich dann ausschalten, da das Edelstahlgehäuse der Spülpumpe eingefroren war. Der Trommler hat dann Endlosschleifen gedreht….und abgeschaltet. Das waren die letzten 4-5 knackigen Frosttage.

Fazit: Die Dämmung der Klappen hat auf jeden Fall was gebracht. Der Filter darunter war immer eisfrei. Erst als ich die Anlage abschalten musste, hat sich eine dünne Eisschicht gebildet. Vielleicht kann man noch ein wenig durch bessere Dämmung erreichen. Mal sehen.Jetzt kommt bald der Frühling und die Bastelsaison ist wieder eröffnet. Mein Hauselektriker muss jetzt mal noch ran, wenn er denn aus seinem Winterschlaf erwacht ist…..


----------



## Teicholm (22. Mai 2018)

Mein Hauselektriker war noch nicht da aber ich hatte während meines Urlaubs wohl Besuch von einem Marder o.ä.
auf jeden Fall war die die Leitung zu den Reinigunsdüsen vom Trommelfilter perforiert. Bei jedem Spülvorgang Wasserstrahl marsch
schön in den Filterkeller.....ist eigentlich nicht weiter dramatisch - aber kaum kommt man vom Urlaub zurück und schon der erste Arbeitseinsatz.
Mein Urlaubshausmeister hat nix bemerkt - nur dass der Teich etwas Wasser verliert. 
Ich sehe das mit Humor - es gibt schlimmeres. Die Fische wurden gut versorgt alles soweit ok.
Nur gut, dass er nicht an den Rohrmuffen dran war...

  .


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

eigentlich wollte ich schon vor 2 Jahren den Teich umbauen auf GFK….nun habe ich wieder Motivation und auch Zeit die Sache anzugehen. Die Filteranlage funktioniert nach wie vor perfekt dank Unterstützung von euch like. Der Skimmer mag nicht ganz optimal angeordnet sein – zieht aber absolut gut. Ich denke auf dem Bild kann man gut erkenne, wie es momentan ausschaut. Die Einläufe vom FK und die beiden BA sind genau so eingezeichnet wie sie momentan sitzen. Den Teich möchte ich ( wie rot eingezeichnet) verändern. Alle Absätze kommen weg. Die Tiefzone zur geplanten Flachwasserzone wird angeschrägt. Vorne der Bogen muss raus. Die aktuellen Schmutzbereiche habe ich braun markiert.

Jetzt meine Frage an alle Strömungs  -und Verrohrungsspezialisten.

1.      Welche Strömungsrichtung sollte ich optimaler Weise wählen und wo sollten sich die Einläufe befinden. Kann ich die von der Position belassen oder sollten die besser um den Teich in ggf. unterschiedlichen Einbautiefen verbaut werden?

2.      Wo sollten die BA positioniert werden? Einer in der Tiefenzone und einer im Flachwasserbereich?

Mir geht es hier vorab grundsätzlich darum welche Platzverhältnisse ich um den Teich rum schaffen muss, wenn die Einläufe ggf. an komplett anderen Stellen besser wären.


In den nächsten Tagen steck ich mal in den 110 Einlauf ein Rohr und lenke die Strömung Richtung Boden. Mal sehen wie sich unterschiedliche Einlauftiefen verhalten.
Aktuell schaut es so aus...

  

Viele Grüße 

Gregor


----------



## samorai (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Gregor!


Teicholm schrieb:


> In den nächsten Tagen steck ich mal in den 110 Einlauf ein Rohr und lenke die Strömung Richtung Boden.



Nein mach das nicht. 
Lege lieber ein Rohr in / auf die Flachwasserzone und schaue es dir mal 2 Tage lang an. Eventuell noch Reduzieren.

Ich würde  rechts rum gehen und den zweiten Ausstroemer auch, vielleicht mit 2 Bogen mal justieren und reduzieren. 
Den linken Ausstroemer nicht reduzieren und mit einem 30 und 60°Bogen etwas nach unten stellen so das die linke bauchige Ecke auch bestroemt wird. 
Bei einem vorhandenen Teich kann man gut mit ein paar Strömungs Experimenten schauen was sich aus Veränderungen ergibt. 

Das mit dem Kegel in der Mitte wird ich lassen, verkleinerter Schwimmraum und schlecht haendelbar, da tanzt du immer rum um überall vernünftig ran zu kommen.


----------



## Teicholm (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ron,

Danke schon mal für die Rückmeldung . Ich werde das mal nächste Woche so einbauen dann berichte ich wieder.
Ich habe alle Zeit der Welt zu probieren, Vorgesehen ist ja dann der Umbau nach der Version aus der PDF Skizze.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich maximal mit 75 iger Rückläufen arbeiten. 
Da hast du dann auch eine gute Strömung. 
Nicht zu tief mit den Rückläufen arbeiten denn sonst hälst du die Schwebepartikel in der Schwebe.


----------



## Teicholm (10. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Nein mach das nicht.
> Lege lieber ein Rohr in / auf die Flachwasserzone und schaue es dir mal 2 Tage lang an. Eventuell noch Reduzieren.



Hier mal noch kurz ein Überblick der drei Rohre vom Filterkeller in den Teich links 125; mitte 110; rechts125





_View: https://youtu.be/z2iInDL9FMI_


So schaut es mit der Strömung am 110 er Rohr aus. ein 125 er Einlauf ist geschlossen.





_View: https://youtu.be/22iUZ7oI89M_






_View: https://youtu.be/Bc5pvcrsvBg_


Bei dem schwimmenden Blatt ist nur ein 125 er Einlauf offen. Das Blatt schwimmt 4m weg vom Einlauf und dann in der Kreisströmung.





_View: https://youtu.be/bI4Rd_TbRsE_



Also einen Einlauf beim Umbau ggf. in die Flachwasserzone versetzen?
Was ist eure Meinung?

Viele Grüße

Gregor


----------



## samorai (10. Juni 2020)

Reduziere mal die Einlaeufe auf eine Nummer kleiner, also von 125 auf 110, von 110 auf 75.
Dann kannst du noch mehr raus kitzeln. 
Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## samorai (10. Juni 2020)

Reduzierung nur am Ende der Rohre aufstecken!


----------



## Teicholm (4. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe nun mal mit dem Teichumbau angefangen. Die Fische sind im Filterkeller gut untergebracht und der Handbagger ist in Betrieb. Erst mal auf die Tiefe von 1,50m – 1,60m vorarbeiten und dann noch die Außenkonturen….egal wie das Material muss irgendwie raus…BA und Folie (zum Teil) noch drin damit mir bei Regen nicht die ganze Grube absäuft. Wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich eigentlich in 3-4 Wochen mit dem Buddeln fertig sein. So mal der Plan... 
   
 
Euch allen noch einen sonnigen und erholsamen Sonntag


----------



## Teicholm (15. Nov. 2020)

Hallo,

soweit schon einmal ein kurzer Zwischenstand. Die Außenkontur ist fast fertig. Der Teich hat in etwa die Form von einem Ei. Seite vorne am Weg ist jedoch gerade. Die Treppe bleibt nicht und kommt dann noch raus, wenn ich mit dem Aushub fertig bin. Tiefe 1,50m Jetzt ein paar Fragen, die mich beschäftigen.

1.  beide BA in die Mitte setzen? mit welchem Abstand zueinander? (2 x 110 er KG Rohre)

2. Es sind drein Einläufe zu positionieren. Wäre das strömungstechnisch so optimal oder ist eine andere Anordnung für eine Kreisströmung besser?

Es heißt ja immer möglichst kurze Wege. Ich bin mir hier etwas unsicher bei der geplanten Variante.

Mein Ziel ist es, die ganzen Ablagerungen am Boden durch eine Kreisströmung über die beiden BA herauszubekommen.

Ist das so möglich oder sollte ich noch zusätzlich den Boden nach innen Gefälle geben. Wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Nov. 2020)

Moin. Die BA's würde ich einen mittig und den anderen 1m mit Abstand von dem Mittleren setzen. 
Bei den Einläufen würde ich so arbeiten wie du wenn du einen mittleren Zulauf machen möchtest für den Winterbetrieb, ansonsten über 3 Bereiche auf einer Höhe verbauen, sodass die Strömung kontinuierlich angeschubst wird. 

Gefälle brauchst du nicht einbauen. Das machen die Koi.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Nov. 2020)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Den zweiten BA dann von der Mitte weg 1m Richtung großem Radius?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Nov. 2020)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Den zweiten BA dann von der Mitte weg 1m Richtung großem Radius?


Genau so.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Nov. 2020)

Moin. Ich denke so wie Andy es geschrieben hat wird es auch funktionieren.

Ich würde sogar einen noch einfacheren Weg wählen und beide Bodenabläufe mittig circa 20cm auseinander platzieren und dann alle Rückläufe auf ganz kurzen Wege aus dem Filter in den Teich münden lassen. So das diese in die lange Rundung drücken (Uhrzeigersinn). Warum würde ich das so machen? Weil deine Teichform diese Konstruktion her gibt und fast als optimal zu bezeichnen ist. Ich habe selbst an meinem "eckigen" Teich alle Rückläufe nur auf einer Seite und der Teich dreht sich gut. Dadurch hat man außerdem sehr kurze Rohrwege.


----------



## Mushi (16. Nov. 2020)

Genau so geht das. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teicholm (11. Aug. 2021)

Es hat sich lang, lang nichts getan - aber jetzt geht es wieder einen Schritt weiter. Die erste Reihe Schalsteine ist gesetzt. Jetzt kommen die Rohre und der BA rein. In die Mitte und ca. 1m Abstand wie schon besprochen.
Ich werde regelmäßig Bilder einstellen. Sollte euch etwas auffallen was nicht so gut ist, bitte gleich melden. Ich versuche das wenn möglich umzusetzen. Das hat schon beim Filterkeller super funktioniert und gibt mir ein wenig Sicherheit.
Ok dann mal los. Die beiden Stäbe sind jeweils die Mittelpunkte der Radien. Dazwischen setze ich dann die beiden BA.


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Das sieht gut aus.
Du baust seit 5 Jahren daran herum? Ich hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen.
2BA ins Zentrum der Strömung scheint mir auch sinnvoller als weiter auseinander.
Ich habe die bei mir ca 2 Meter auseinander, das funktioniert auch gut, die Kreisströmung ist bei mir im rechteckigen Tiefbereich auch nicht so zentral wie sie bei dir sein wird.
Bei 2 BA und einem Skimmer muß aber schon 30000 Liter gepumpt werden, damit der Skimmer gut zieht, habe selber Probleme gehabt, das immer ein BA abgeschiebert sein mußte ,damit der Skimmer zieht.
Nun habe ich das durch Umbau der Pumpen gelöst.
Wenn der Wasserfall auch läuft, pumpe ich ca 40000 Liter, bei 20000 Liter Teichvolumen. Die Filterbecken haben nochmal ca 4000 Liter Volumen.
Achja, Standrohre halten zwar gut dicht zum Sperren für kurze Zeit oder wenn das Wasser das System nicht verlassen kann.
Aber als Schmutzablauf unbedingt zusätzlich die Möglichkeit zur Nachrüstung eines Kugelhahnes einplanen.
Bei mir läuft durch das Standrohr des Schmutzablaufes eine gute Menge Wasser weg,das ist sehr schade,weil ich da immer eine Gummikappe vor geschraubt habe.
Nun habe ich einen sehr günstigen gebrauchten 110er Kugelhahn, somit ist die Bastelei mit der Kappe vorbei.

Ich werde den Bau jetzt gespannt verfolgen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teichmatze (13. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Hab mir nun die ganzen Seiten reingelesen.
Boahh ehh was dauerte das ja lange .Also die ganzen Seiten!!!
Sind jetzt die Fische seit Oktober in dem Filter?
Ohne Tageslicht?
Wie sind da die Wasserwerte?
Vorsichtig wäre ich ja bei der Abwasser/Zurückpumpen Sache.
Da im Abwasserschacht kann sich alles bilden, das Wasser wieder in den Filter Pumpen wäre mir zu riskannt.
Ich hatte gerade __ Parasiten im Teich und habe einige Kois verloren.
Dann denkt man anders darüber.

Aber ansonsten gute Arbeit und tolles Projekt.
Vorallem der Luftheber gefällt mir.
1/10 tel der Leistung was die Pumpen brauchen würden ist schon geil. und gleich Sauerstoff mit im Spiel.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teicholm (15. Aug. 2021)

Die Filerklappe ist am Tag offen und ich habe meinen alten Druckfilter mit UVC angeschlossen. Den Fischen geht es gut.
Immer mal wieder Teilwasserwechsel.....das passt schon. Das mit dem Zurückpumpen vom Abwasser sehe ich mittlerweile auch kritischer. Ich werde hier einen Schieber einbauen um optional direkt in den Abwasserkanal einzuleiten wenn die Intervalle vom Trommelfilter länger sind. 
Dann hält sich auch der Wasserverbrauch in Grenzen.


----------



## Teicholm (19. Aug. 2021)

Die beiden Bodenabläufe sitzen genau zwischen den beiden Radien Mittelpunkten mit einem Meter Abstand. Es sind PEHD Bodenabläufe.
Ich möchte guten Ratschlägen folgen und PEHD Folie einbauen lassen.
Die KG Rohre werden jetzt mit der Dichtungsseite an den BA aufgeschoben. Reicht das aus oder werden die noch zusätzlich verklebt? ich denke ja eher nicht, da die weiteren Rohre oder Bögen ja auch nur gesteckt werden.
Dann werden die Rohre mit Beton fixiert und komplett in der Bodenplatte einbetoniert....??? ohne Einsanden o.ä.?? Ich bin mir aus dem Grund unsicher denn wenn mal die Bodenplatte drauf ist geht nix mehr....

   

Wird der BA auch noch mit einem Betonsockel einbetoniert bevor die Bodenplatte gegossen wird?


----------



## Mushi (19. Aug. 2021)

Ja, die Rohre werden gesteckt und die Bodenabläufe kannst Du einbetonieren.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teichmatze (20. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Ja,stecken soll reichen. ich habe aber alles verklebt,sicher ist sicher.
Wer weiß wie lange die Dichtungen dicht halten,beim Kanal etc fällt das ja nicht auf. 
Beim Teich aber wohl und später kommste da nie wieder hin.
Ich habe unten keine Betonplatte.
Beim nächsten Teich würde ich alle Böden auch die der niedriegen Stufen komplett betonieren.
Weil es einfach uneben wird,der Sandboden ist gut verdichtet und trotzdem bilden sich Unebenheiten.
Das stört so nicht wirklich.
Nur wenn ich mit dem Sauger den Mulm absauge,merke ich das.

Fazit,wenn ich 20 Jahren evtl mal die Folie neu muß,dann kommt Beton in die Bodenflächen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teicholm (25. Aug. 2021)

Heute haben wir die Betondecke gegossen...jetzt sollte es zügig mit den Schalsteinen weiter gehen...


----------



## Teichmatze (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Sieht gut aus.
Pumpwagen kostet natürlich viel extra. Aber erleichtert die Arbeit.
Wieviel Beton war das? 
Das mit den Blumentöpfen als Schalsteine ist auch witzig,fällt mir jetzt erst auf.

Viel Erfolg beim weiteren setzen der Steine.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teicholm (26. Aug. 2021)

Der Pumpenwagen war Gold wert. Es waren 4 Kubik...ich hatte echt keine Lust das von Hand zu machen.
Ich verwende Pflanzringe 29,4x20x20 als Schalsteine. Hier kann ich sehr gut die Radien ausführen. Für die waagerechte Armierung
habe ich mir eine kleine Biegevorrichtung gebaut, die ich hier auch noch einmal vorstellen möchte. Sehr einfach ohne was zu schweißen, ohne großen Aufwand...


----------



## Teichmatze (26. Aug. 2021)

Mußt Du dann nicht bei den waagerechten immer die Steine ausschneiden?
Das hält doch ewig auf?
Klar ist das bei der Teichform mit normalen Schalsteinen fast unmöglich.
Den Pumpwagen hatte ich auch angefragt.
Habe 44Meter von der Strasse bis zum Teich.
Wir haben dann selber gemischt,mit einer Mischmaschine.
Ging auch gut,dauert nur lange.
Dadurch haben wir viel Geld gespart.
Kies und Zement selber geholt,selber gemischt.


Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teicholm (29. Aug. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

die ersten beiden Steinreihen sitzen und die waagerechte Bewehrung ist auch drin. Dazu musste ich natürlich die Steine ausschneiden. Mit einer kleinen Flex mit Diamantscheibe eine Sache von ½ Stunde. Also kein großes Hexenwerk. Zwei Schnitte und ein Schlag mit dem Hammer, und das Innenteil fällt raus. Meiner Meinung nach kann man hier recht einfach schöne Rundungen gestalten. 

Um die waagerechte Bewehrung zu biegen habe ich mir eine ganz einfache Vorrichtung aus Aluprofil gebaut. Die Gewindestange an der Kurbel zur Feinjustierung benötigt man nicht einmal. Das wusste ich aber vor dem Bau noch nicht. Die beiden Rollen, die mit den Nutensteinen verbaut sind, können je nach Radius einfach in längs- und Querrichtung verschoben werden.

Was ihr dazu braucht sind natürlich die Aluprofile, Nutensteine M8, eine Gewindestange M8, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben, eine stabile Verbindungslasche zu den Profilen und die Kunststoffrollen vom Baumarkt. Besser ist es das alles auf ein stabiles Brett zu montieren aber auf einem ebenen Untergrund mit etwas „Knie- oder Hand“ Belastung beim Drehen geht es auch. Nach Gebrauch einfach alles wieder auseinanderschrauben. So steht die Vorrichtung nicht Jahre lang in einer Ecke herum.

So weit, so gut… arbeite ich mich mal auf die gewünschte Tiefe von 1,40m nach oben.


----------



## Teicholm (5. Juni 2022)

jetzt geht es endlich weiter. Die Vorbereitungen für das gewittrig gemeldete Pfingstwochenende sind getroffen und am Samstag begannen die Arbeiten an der PE Folie.


----------



## Teicholm (15. Juni 2022)

Schritt für Schritt kommen wir ans Ziel.....Ich habe lange gerätselt, wie man wohl den Abschluss oben hinbekommen soll. Dann hatte eine Baustoffhändlerin die Idee breite Randsteine für Mähroboter 15x24x4cm  zu verwenden. Somit haben wir je Seite 2cm Überstand und die Steine lassen sich sehr gut in den Radien verlegen.....
Das ist wohl in den nächsten Tagen meine Beschäftigung.


----------



## Teicholm (19. Juni 2022)

Teichumrandung ist fertig. Teich und Sumpfzone sind dicht. Wasser marsch und langsam befüllen.


----------

